# Confusa..



## Carol07 (9 Giugno 2014)

Non so da dove cominciare.. Ti svegli una mattina e scopri che tutto ciò in cui hai sempre creduto non esiste più, o forse non è mai esistito. Per me è stato così, dopo anni di fidanzamento, una casa e la prospettiva di un matrimonio, scopro che il mio “ fidanzato” ha una doppia vita con un'altra persona una collega, una donna che sicuramente fequenta meno di me. Dal momento che trascorre con me ed i suoi familiari la stragrande maggioranza del suo tempo.. Non riesco a trovare parole diverse per dirlo.. all’inizio ero furiosa, poi disperata, ora sono soltanto sotto shock e mi domando.. come e quando? E come può l’altra credere di esserne la legittima compagna, se sono io a frequentare la sua famiglia, a partecipare ad ogni occasione importante.. ? Ditemi voi..


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

immagino tu ne sia sicura...

ma come sai che questa tizia crede di essere la legittima compagna?
le hai parlato?
e soprattutto, lui che dice??


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non so da dove cominciare.. Ti svegli una mattina e scopri che tutto ciò in cui hai sempre creduto non esiste più, o forse non è mai esistito. Per me è stato così, dopo anni di fidanzamento, una casa e la prospettiva di un matrimonio, scopro che il mio “ fidanzato” ha una doppia vita con un'altra persona una collega, una donna che sicuramente fequenta meno di me. Dal momento che trascorre con me ed i suoi familiari la stragrande maggioranza del suo tempo.. Non riesco a trovare parole diverse per dirlo.. all’inizio ero furiosa, poi disperata, ora sono soltanto sotto shock e mi domando.. come e quando? E come può l’altra credere di esserne la legittima compagna, se sono io a frequentare la sua famiglia, a partecipare ad ogni occasione importante.. ? Ditemi voi..


benvenuta. io ho voluto sapere il minimo indispensabile. tu esattamente cosa sai da lui?
un abbraccio


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non so da dove cominciare.. Ti svegli una mattina e scopri che tutto ciò in cui hai sempre creduto non esiste più, o forse non è mai esistito. Per me è stato così, dopo anni di fidanzamento, una casa e la prospettiva di un matrimonio, scopro che il mio “ fidanzato” ha una doppia vita con un'altra persona una collega, una donna che sicuramente fequenta meno di me. Dal momento che trascorre con me ed i suoi familiari la stragrande maggioranza del suo tempo.. Non riesco a trovare parole diverse per dirlo.. all’inizio ero furiosa, poi disperata, ora sono soltanto sotto shock e mi domando.. come e quando? E come può l’altra credere di esserne la legittima compagna, se sono io a frequentare la sua famiglia, a partecipare ad ogni occasione importante.. ? Ditemi voi..



Ciao

leggo, che quello che ti stressa tanto è il ruolo dell'altra ... 

L'altra crederà ... quello che lui le avrà fatto credere ... 

Lui cosa dice, come si pone di fronte a tutto?


sienne


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

indipendentemente da lui, tu cosa ti dici a parte che sei confusa?


----------



## Apollonia (9 Giugno 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non so da dove cominciare.. Ti svegli una mattina e scopri che tutto ciò in cui hai sempre creduto non esiste più, o forse non è mai esistito. Per me è stato così, dopo anni di fidanzamento, una casa e la prospettiva di un matrimonio, scopro che il mio “ fidanzato” ha una doppia vita con un'altra persona una collega, una donna che sicuramente fequenta meno di me. Dal momento che trascorre con me ed i suoi familiari la stragrande maggioranza del suo tempo.. Non riesco a trovare parole diverse per dirlo.. all’inizio ero furiosa, poi disperata, ora sono soltanto sotto shock e mi domando.. come e quando? E come può l’altra credere di esserne la legittima compagna, se sono io a frequentare la sua famiglia, a partecipare ad ogni occasione importante.. ? Ditemi voi..


Ciao e benvenuta!
E' una delusione immensa, un dolore atroce, uno sconforto totale. Tanti qui hanno provato quello che stai provando tu. Non so se questo può un pochino aiutarti.
Come l'hai scoperto? 
Lui sa che tu sai?
Avete già parlato?


----------



## zanna (9 Giugno 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non so da dove cominciare.. Ti svegli una mattina e scopri che tutto ciò in cui hai sempre creduto non esiste più, o forse non è mai esistito. Per me è stato così, dopo anni di fidanzamento, una casa e la prospettiva di un matrimonio, scopro che il mio “ fidanzato” ha una doppia vita con un'altra persona una collega, una donna che sicuramente fequenta meno di me. Dal momento che trascorre con me ed i suoi familiari la stragrande maggioranza del suo tempo.. Non riesco a trovare parole diverse per dirlo.. all’inizio ero furiosa, poi disperata, ora sono soltanto sotto shock e mi domando.. come e quando? *E come può l’altra credere di esserne la legittima compagna, se sono io a frequentare la sua famiglia*, a partecipare ad ogni occasione importante.. ? *Ditemi voi.*.


Sieti liberi non avete figli ... sei davvero sicura del primo neretto? Per il secondo ... una 1/2 idea c'è l'avrei ... ma oggi mi girano quindi passo ...


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

... "una doppia vita" addirittura è una roba così grossa, che non so se la confusione ce l'hai ora o ce l'hai sempre avuta. Mi sembra proprio troppo. Puoi spiegare?


----------



## viola di mare (9 Giugno 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non so da dove cominciare.. Ti svegli una mattina e scopri che tutto ciò in cui hai sempre creduto non esiste più, o forse non è mai esistito. Per me è stato così, dopo anni di fidanzamento, una casa e la prospettiva di un matrimonio, scopro che il mio “ fidanzato” ha una doppia vita con un'altra persona una collega, una donna che sicuramente fequenta meno di me. Dal momento che trascorre con me ed i suoi familiari la stragrande maggioranza del suo tempo.. Non riesco a trovare parole diverse per dirlo.. all’inizio ero furiosa, poi disperata, ora sono soltanto sotto shock e mi domando.. come e quando? E come può l’altra credere di esserne la legittima compagna, se sono io a frequentare la sua famiglia, a partecipare ad ogni occasione importante.. ? Ditemi voi..





Fantastica ha detto:


> ... "una doppia vita" addirittura è una roba così grossa, che non so se la confusione ce l'hai ora o ce l'hai sempre avuta. Mi sembra proprio troppo. Puoi spiegare?



ciao e benvenuta...
ecco in realtà tu hai detto tutto ma non hai detto nulla, non sappiamo se lui sa che tu sai, l'altra se effettivamente crede di essere quella ufficiale... insomma magari se aggiungi qualcosa ci renderebbe più facile consigliarti sulla base delle nostre esperienze


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non so da dove cominciare.. Ti svegli una mattina e scopri che tutto ciò in cui hai sempre creduto non esiste più, o forse non è mai esistito. Per me è stato così, dopo anni di fidanzamento, una casa e la prospettiva di un matrimonio, scopro che il mio “ fidanzato” ha una doppia vita con un'altra persona una collega, una donna che sicuramente fequenta meno di me. Dal momento che trascorre con me ed i suoi familiari la stragrande maggioranza del suo tempo.. Non riesco a trovare parole diverse per dirlo.. all’inizio ero furiosa, poi disperata, ora sono soltanto sotto shock e mi domando.. come e quando? *E come può l’altra credere di esserne la legittima compagna*, se sono io a frequentare la sua famiglia, a partecipare ad ogni occasione importante.. ? Ditemi voi..


ciao e benvenuta. Da quando hai scoperto la seconda vita e ... come?
per il neretto: l'altra ha creduto alle balle che lui le ha raccontato così come hai fatto tu, probabilmente.


----------



## mirta (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> benvenuta. io ho voluto sapere il minimo indispensabile. tu esattamente cosa sai da lui?
> un abbraccio


io invece ho voluto sapere ogni minimo dettaglio, mi è servito a razionalizzare, a capire che quanto successo era successo proprio a me e  non a una coppia qualsiasi. Mi è servito a integrare l'evento nella mia vita, creando un "ricordo" del medesimo.

Dipende dai carattere immagino.

Aspettiamo qualche notizia in più


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

tranquilla Carol, non è colpa tua se non hai capito.questo tienilo sempre in mente qualsiasi cosa ti venga detta. qui o fuori di qui


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non so da dove cominciare.. Ti svegli una mattina e scopri che tutto ciò in cui hai sempre creduto non esiste più, o forse non è mai esistito. Per me è stato così, dopo anni di fidanzamento, una casa e la prospettiva di un matrimonio, scopro che il mio “ fidanzato” ha una doppia vita con un'altra persona una collega, una donna che sicuramente fequenta meno di me. Dal momento che trascorre con me ed i suoi familiari la stragrande maggioranza del suo tempo.. Non riesco a trovare parole diverse per dirlo.. all’inizio ero furiosa, poi disperata, ora sono soltanto sotto shock e mi domando.. come e quando? E come può l’altra credere di esserne la legittima compagna, se sono io a frequentare la sua famiglia, a partecipare ad ogni occasione importante.. ? Ditemi voi..


Siete fidanzati, non avrei alcun dubbio sul da farsi


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non so da dove cominciare.. Ti svegli una mattina e scopri che tutto ciò in cui hai sempre creduto non esiste più, o forse non è mai esistito. Per me è stato così, dopo anni di fidanzamento, una casa e la prospettiva di un matrimonio, scopro che il mio “ fidanzato” ha una doppia vita con un'altra persona una collega, una donna che sicuramente fequenta meno di me. Dal momento che trascorre con me ed i suoi familiari la stragrande maggioranza del suo tempo.. Non riesco a trovare parole diverse per dirlo.. all’inizio ero furiosa, poi disperata, ora sono soltanto sotto shock e mi domando.. come e quando? E come può l’altra credere di esserne la legittima compagna, se sono io a frequentare la sua famiglia, a partecipare ad ogni occasione importante.. ? Ditemi voi..


Come lo hai scoperto? La conosci? Ne hai parlato con lui? Grazie delle eventuali risposte :smile: ops benvenuta :smile:


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siete fidanzati, non avrei alcun dubbio sul da farsi


Come la storia di Mai più. 

Alla fine è con fatica lo ha lasciato. 

Il tradimento è  sempre brutto ma da fidanzati è inconcepibile ed imperdonabile per me. 

Se menti prima figuriamoci dopo.


----------



## Buscopann (9 Giugno 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non so da dove cominciare.. Ti svegli una mattina e scopri che tutto ciò in cui hai sempre creduto non esiste più, o forse non è mai esistito. Per me è stato così, dopo anni di fidanzamento, una casa e la prospettiva di un matrimonio, scopro che il mio “ fidanzato” ha una doppia vita con un'altra persona una collega, una donna che sicuramente fequenta meno di me. Dal momento che trascorre con me ed i suoi familiari la stragrande maggioranza del suo tempo.. Non riesco a trovare parole diverse per dirlo.. all’inizio ero furiosa, poi disperata, ora sono soltanto sotto shock e mi domando.. come e quando? E come può l’altra credere di esserne la legittima compagna, se sono io a frequentare la sua famiglia, a partecipare ad ogni occasione importante.. ? Ditemi voi..


L'altra crede a quello che lui le fa credere. Né più, né meno a quello che ha fatto credere a te. Il tempo trascorso insieme è irrilevante quando ti trovi di fronte a certi illusionisti :mrgreen:
Ma tu cosa pensi di fare?

Buscopann


----------



## Eliade (9 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siete fidanzati, non avrei alcun dubbio sul da farsi


Quotone!!!!!


----------



## Diletta (11 Giugno 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non so da dove cominciare.. Ti svegli una mattina e *scopri che tutto ciò in cui hai sempre creduto non esiste più, o forse non è mai esistito. *Per me è stato così, dopo anni di fidanzamento, una casa e la prospettiva di un matrimonio, scopro che il mio “ fidanzato” ha una doppia vita con un'altra persona una collega, una donna che sicuramente fequenta meno di me. Dal momento che trascorre con me ed i suoi familiari la stragrande maggioranza del suo tempo.. Non riesco a trovare parole diverse per dirlo.. all’inizio ero furiosa, poi disperata, ora sono soltanto sotto shock e mi domando.. come e quando? E come può l’altra credere di esserne la legittima compagna, se sono io a frequentare la sua famiglia, a partecipare ad ogni occasione importante.. ? Ditemi voi..



Ecco: non è mai esistito.
Lo pensavi in un modo ed evidentemente era tutt'altro.
Parlagli e chiedigli tutto quello che vuoi sapere, dopodiché un bel calcio nel culo e via col prossimo!
E fuggi alla velocità della luce!!!!
Tu che sei in tempo...non sai ancora che fortuna ti è capitata!


----------



## Eliade (11 Giugno 2014)

Beh, novità?


----------



## Carol07 (9 Luglio 2014)

*Scusate il ritardo*

Sono stata all'estero per lavoro e non ho avuto tempo di scrivere sul forum.

So che sono stata un po' vaga.. provo a spiegarmi meglio, perché nei primi giorni dopo la scoperta dell'accaduto ero destabilizzata..

Dovrei anticiparvi che io ed il mio compagno condividiamo tutto, lavoro compreso.. lui è un libero professionista e collabora anche con lei..

Il giorno che li ho scoperti erano in macchina insieme ed io poche auto dietro di loro, li ho raggiunti, mi hanno vista ma lui non si è fermato.. una volta a casa mi ha raccontato che avevano avuto una storiella.. niente di serio, che lei era una sua collaboratrice, si è inginocchiato ed ha supplicato.. Nel pomeriggio lei è riuscita a contattarmi telefonicamente e mi ha detto invece che avevano una relazione di 3 anni, che lui le aveva promesso matrimonio.. figli ecc.. che io non facevo più parte della sua vita, che comunque non sarei mai stata in grado di renderlo felice..
Lui dice che lei mente..  cosa impossibile. Lei non crede alle mie parole e mi crede pazza?

Siamo stati all'estero insieme per lavoro pochi giorni dopo l'accaduto.. ed è stato davvero difficile, ma ci tengo troppo.. non voglio rinunciare ( al lavoro intendo ) dopo anni..

Non so più cosa fare.. Lui continua a dire che non ha mai pensato di lasciarmi..

Abbiamo fatto sesso fino a pochi giorni fa.. fino a quando non ce l'ho fatta più a reggere.. E per la prima volta dopo 10 anni gli ho detto che non volevo più andare a letto con lui.. 

Ce l'ho davanti quasi ogni giorno e comincio a perdere il controllo..

Grazie a chi vorrà aiutarmi

Buona giornata.


----------



## Carol07 (9 Luglio 2014)

*Scusate il ritardo*

Scusate se rispondo soltanto ora ma sono stata all'estero per lavoro.. e una volta tornata non ho avuto molto tempo.


----------



## Carol07 (9 Luglio 2014)

*Vi racconto..*

Stiamo insieme da 10 anni. Li ho incontrati per strada insieme in macchina..
Lui non si è fermato ma mi ha vista.. Una volta a casa mi ha detto che era una collaboratrice con cui aveva avuto una storiella..

Lei mi richiama nel pomeriggio e mi dice che sono insieme da 3 anni e mezzo, che pensava mi avesse lasciato (dal momento che lei mi conosceva).. che io fossi pazza e che lui in ogni caso non sarebbe stato felice con me, perché senza di lei non può vivere..

Sono rimasta paralizzata.. non sono riuscita a risponderle dallo schock..

Io e lui condividiamo anche il lavoro. Sono stata con lui in viaggio di lavoro e abbiamo di nuovo fatto sesso, pur essendo ancora in lite..

Non so che fare e stare sempre a contatto con lui tutta la giornata mi distrugge..


----------



## Fantastica (9 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Stiamo insieme da 10 anni. Li ho incontrati per strada insieme in macchina..
> Lui non si è fermato ma mi ha vista.. Una volta a casa mi ha detto che era una collaboratrice con cui aveva avuto una storiella..
> 
> Lei mi richiama nel pomeriggio e mi dice che sono insieme da 3 anni e mezzo, che pensava mi avesse lasciato (dal momento che lei mi conosceva).. che io fossi pazza e che lui in ogni caso non sarebbe stato felice con me, perché senza di lei non può vivere..
> ...


Perderesti il lavoro, perdendo lui?
Perché dopo 10 anni siete ancora solo "fidanzati"?


----------



## Carol07 (9 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perderesti il lavoro, perdendo lui?
> Perché dopo 10 anni siete ancora solo "fidanzati"?


Non perderei il lavoro perdendo lui perché non voglio rinunciare al mio lavoro.. rinunci lui piuttosto


----------



## Carol07 (9 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non perderei il lavoro perdendo lui perché non voglio rinunciare al mio lavoro.. rinunci lui piuttosto


Non lo so ci siamo fidanzati soltanto qualche mese fa.. per fidanzati intendo che mi ha chiesto di sposarlo..


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non lo so ci siamo fidanzati soltanto qualche mese fa.. per fidanzati intendo che mi ha chiesto di sposarlo..


Hai festeggiato la fortuna che hai avuto a capire con chi avevi a che fare prima del matrimonio e magari dei figli?


----------



## Carol07 (9 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai festeggiato la fortuna che hai avuto a capire con chi avevi a che fare prima del matrimonio e magari dei figli?



Non ho ancora superato la cosa.. comunque ho pensato di avere un angelo custode ad averli incontrati per caso così..


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non ho ancora superato la cosa.. comunque *ho pensato di avere un angelo custode ad averli incontrati per caso così*..


Bene! :up:
E' presto per superare una delusione così bruciante ma se hai pensato all'angelo sei sulla strada giusta per sentirti come una sopravvissuta a un cataclisma, anche se ammaccata.
Non ho capito quali siano gli ostacoli che pensi ti impediscano di tenerti il lavoro.


----------



## disincantata (9 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non ho ancora superato la cosa.. comunque ho pensato di avere un angelo custode ad averli incontrati per caso così..


Benvenuta carissima, non sai quanto ti invidio, io non li ho mai incontrati, purtroppo, saputo da lei al telefono dopo quasi sei anni, peccato lo abbia sposato e da una vita, con tre figlie.

Sanno mentire bene e lo farebbero anche sulla tomba della madre che amano.

Lascialo, non farti ingannare, ti rovineresti la vita, attenta.

Un abbraccio.

Non perdere il lavoro per un bastardobugiardocronico come il mio.


----------



## Trinità (9 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non ho ancora superato la cosa.. comunque ho pensato di avere un angelo custode ad averli incontrati per caso così..


Hai pensato molto bene. Quindi parti da lì.
Se hai avuto questa impressione credo che Tu sia molto fortunata.
Se hai fatto l'amore con lui fino a poco fa ed ora hai smesso un motivo ci sarà, qual'è? Quello vero!


----------



## Carol07 (10 Luglio 2014)

Lui mi dice che vuole rimanere con me, che non può immaginare la sua vita senza di me.. che non potrebbe mai vedermi accanto a qualcun altro.. 

Intanto per via del lavoro l'ha comunque rivista.. in più di un'occasione nell'ultimo mese..

Mi chiede di aspettare che i contratti di lavoro in cui sono coinvolti insieme terminino e dopo non la rivedrà mai più.. non posso fidarmi di un traditore, manipolatore bugiardo.

Ma quando smetterò di amarlo secondo voi se ogni mattina quando mi sveglio e lo vedo sento ancora una stretta allo stomaco.. E poi penso alla nostra casa che abbiamo scelto insieme.. e mi domando perché ha fatto la scelta di vivere accanto a me se già aveva una storia parallela. Perché non mi ha lasciata libera.. prima di tutto questo.. visto e considerato che la vede dal 2010? Aveva il tempo di lasciarmi e non ci ritroveremmo a questo punto ora..


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2014)

Può spiegartelo solo lui.   ma devi essere tu a decidere che vuoi fare


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Lui mi dice che vuole rimanere con me, che non può immaginare la sua vita senza di me.. che non potrebbe mai vedermi accanto a qualcun altro..
> 
> Intanto per via del lavoro l'ha comunque rivista.. in più di un'occasione nell'ultimo mese..
> 
> ...


Non è tanto importante quando smetterai di amare lui, ma quando smetterai di amare te stessa.
Il giorno in cui rimpiangerai di non aver avuto il rispetto di te stessa, in cui non sei riuscita a rassegnarti all'evidenza.
E' quello l'uomo che ami? tu ami un uomo che tiene in piedi due relazioni parallele per anni e te lo vuoi sposare?
Uno che si è fidanzato con due donne contemporaneamente?
Vuoi farci una famiglia, crescere dei figli?
Sicura?
Perchè tu puoi ancora scegliere.
Puoi scegliere adesso, libera da vincoli.
Più avanti non sarai più libera.
Pensaci


----------



## gas (10 Luglio 2014)

condicido quello che ti ha scritto perplesso
consigliarti altro, non saprei


----------



## Carol07 (10 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Può spiegartelo solo lui.   ma devi essere tu a decidere che vuoi fare


La decisione è difficile, sono una persona molto razionale.. di solito.. ma sono i sentimenti che non riesco a controllare..


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> La decisione è difficile, sono una persona molto razionale.. di solito.. ma sono i sentimenti che non riesco a controllare..


sono 10 anni che stai con lui giusto?   non pretendere da te stessa l'impossibile

tipo chiudere come se niente fosse o sperare in una spiegazione compiutamente ragionevole.

ci vuole tempo per chiudere,non avere fretta


----------



## Carol07 (10 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è tanto importante quando smetterai di amare lui, ma quando smetterai di amare te stessa.
> Il giorno in cui rimpiangerai di non aver avuto il rispetto di te stessa, in cui non sei riuscita a rassegnarti all'evidenza.
> E' quello l'uomo che ami? tu ami un uomo che tiene in piedi due relazioni parallele per anni e te lo vuoi sposare?
> Uno che si è fidanzato con due donne contemporaneamente?
> ...


Non so più chi ho davanti.. forse.. amavo l'uomo che pensavo che fosse.. e non mi rassegno all'idea che non esiste.. e non so per quanto riuscirò a controllarmi con lui.. dovrei fare le valigie ed andarmene.. dovrei lasciare il mio lavoro.. perché lui non cederà mai.. non lo so.
Non sono ancora riuscita del tutto a sfogare il mio dolore con lui e questo non mi permette di prendere una decisione.. non abbiamo ancora avuto un dialogo sensato.. si agita come fosse in preda al panico.. lui?? Non dovrei essere io la parte lesa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non so più chi ho davanti.. forse.. amavo l'uomo che pensavo che fosse.. e non mi rassegno all'idea che non esiste.. e non so per quanto riuscirò a controllarmi con lui.. dovrei fare le valigie ed andarmene.. dovrei lasciare il mio lavoro.. perché lui non cederà mai.. non lo so.
> Non sono ancora riuscita del tutto a sfogare il mio dolore con lui e questo non mi permette di prendere una decisione.. non abbiamo ancora avuto un dialogo sensato.. si agita come fosse in preda al panico.. lui?? Non dovrei essere io la parte lesa?


ma dai, lasciare il lavoro...
se le era trovate tutte e due nello stesso ambiente di lavoro e non vi eravate mai accorte di niente? mai una parola?
perchè di solito nell'ambiente di lavoro se due hanno una storia le voci girano... se la storia è ufficiale, poi , è normale.
Io non capisco questa cosa del doverti controllare con lui: che devi controllare, scusa? 
Sei incazzata? Sfogati.
Hai paura di perderlo?


----------



## Carol07 (10 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dai, lasciare il lavoro...
> se le era trovate tutte e due nello stesso ambiente di lavoro e non vi eravate mai accorte di niente? mai una parola?
> perchè di solito nell'ambiente di lavoro se due hanno una storia le voci girano... se la storia è ufficiale, poi , è normale.
> Io non capisco questa cosa del doverti controllare con lui: che devi controllare, scusa?
> ...


Io e lui lavoriamo insieme lei è una consulente esterna..


----------



## gas (10 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Io e lui lavoriamo insieme lei è una consulente esterna..


mica stupido lui


----------



## Carol07 (10 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dai, lasciare il lavoro...
> se le era trovate tutte e due nello stesso ambiente di lavoro e non vi eravate mai accorte di niente? mai una parola?
> perchè di solito nell'ambiente di lavoro se due hanno una storia le voci girano... se la storia è ufficiale, poi , è normale.
> Io non capisco questa cosa del doverti controllare con lui: che devi controllare, scusa?
> ...


intendevo a controllarmi sessualmente..
Non voglio sfogarmi come una pazza..  .. vorrei solo che lui riuscisse a parlarne con me..


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Io e lui lavoriamo insieme lei è una consulente esterna..


anche io dove lavoro spesso sono un'esterna ma se due hanno una storia da anni, lo vengo a sapere anche se non voglio.
Comunque.
Può essere che lei abbia mentito...
Una scappatella e una storia di 3 anni e mezzo con progetti sul futuro sono due cose molto diverse.
Però tu non puoi credere a lui, adesso, perchè non è credibile.
E nemmeno a lei perchè è facocera(poi ti spiego)
E questo credo che lui debba accettarlo.
Quindi io ti suggerirei in primis di fare chiarezza su questa cosa, se non hai già deciso di troncare.


----------



## Apollonia (10 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Lui mi dice che vuole rimanere con me, che non può immaginare la sua vita senza di me.. che non potrebbe mai vedermi accanto a qualcun altro..
> 
> Intanto per via del lavoro l'ha comunque rivista.. in più di un'occasione nell'ultimo mese..
> 
> ...


ciao! Quanti anni hai? Penso tu sia giovane. 
Probabilmente soffrirai a lasciarlo, ma NON TI FIDARE di un elemento che già prima del matrimonio ti tradisce. 
Il matrimonio non è tutto rose e fiori, e diventano traditori. Figurati se lo sono già prima!
Un consiglio: non farti vedere da lui infelice e triste, lo so, è difficile, ma sforzati!
Ah, un'altra cosa: guarda che questi STR@@@i usano il sesso come arma di seduzione. Non pensare che lui abbia fatto sesso perchè ti ama. Ha fatto sesso per legarti e per suo piacere!
Ti abbraccio forte, so quanto si sta male!


----------



## disincantata (11 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> intendevo a controllarmi sessualmente..
> Non voglio sfogarmi come una pazza..  .. vorrei solo che lui riuscisse a parlarne con me..



Invece faresti bene a sfogare contro di lui tutta la rabbia che provi, la delusione, il dolore.

Non risparmiagli niente, poi mollalo.

Vuoi ritrovarti alla mia età (60) cornuta e pentita?

Il mondo è bello e grande, c'è posto altrove per te.

Quando sono cosi non cambiano, te lo dice una che ha sottovalutato un puttaniere.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Invece faresti bene a sfogare contro di lui tutta la rabbia che provi, la delusione, il dolore.
> 
> Non risparmiagli niente, poi mollalo.
> 
> ...


ma pentita di che?


----------



## disincantata (11 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma pentita di che?



Di non aver scoperto prima il verme di aver avuto troppa comprensione quando non la meritava, di non essermi fatta gli affari miei quando passava i fine settimana a divertirsi, continuo?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Di non aver scoperto prima il verme di aver avuto troppa comprensione quando non la meritava, di non essermi fatta gli affari miei quando passava i fine settimana a divertirsi, continuo?


pero te lo sei tenuta e ti sei fatta l amante anche tu...ma che vuol dire?


----------



## Apollonia (11 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Invece faresti bene a sfogare contro di lui tutta la rabbia che provi, la delusione, il dolore.
> 
> Non risparmiagli niente, poi mollalo.
> 
> ...


Sai Disy, bisogna avere il carattere per farlo.
E io, modestamente, non nacqui!


----------



## disincantata (11 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sai Disy, bisogna avere il carattere per farlo.
> E io, modestamente, non nacqui!


Capisco ma quando esagerano bisogna reagire.


----------



## Camomilla (12 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Lui mi dice che vuole rimanere con me, che non può immaginare la sua vita senza di me.. che non potrebbe mai vedermi accanto a qualcun altro..
> 
> Intanto per via del lavoro l'ha comunque rivista.. in più di un'occasione nell'ultimo mese..
> 
> ...


Traditore manipolatore bugiardo..sembra narcisista..scappa!Io ne ho sposato uno.....sono assurdi,incomprensibili e per questo perdiamo la testa.Spero che non sia così....ma fossi in te mi preoccuperei..


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Traditore manipolatore bugiardo..sembra narcisista..scappa!Io ne ho sposato uno.....sono assurdi,incomprensibili e per questo perdiamo la testa.Spero che non sia così....ma fossi in te mi preoccuperei..


Ciao Camomilla, come stai?:smile:


----------



## Camomilla (13 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ciao Camomilla, come stai?:smile:


Ciao Brunetta!Spero che tu stia bene,io mi sento come se fossi in convalescenza,come se mi stessi riprendendo da una brutta malattia..un passo per volta se ne esce!


----------



## Higgins (13 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Stiamo insieme da 10 anni. Li ho incontrati per strada insieme in macchina..
> Lui non si è fermato ma mi ha vista.. Una volta a casa mi ha detto che era una collaboratrice con cui aveva avuto una storiella..
> 
> Lei mi richiama nel pomeriggio e mi dice che sono insieme da 3 anni e mezzo, che pensava mi avesse lasciato (dal momento che lei mi conosceva).. che io fossi pazza e che lui in ogni caso non sarebbe stato felice con me, perché senza di lei non può vivere..
> ...


Per come la vedo io lui ha due storie parallele punto e basta. Anche se ti ha detto altre cose.
Purtroppo sta cosa è diffusissima tra gli uomini.  Personalmente non mi è mai capitato. Sono troppo distratto farei casino dopo manco un mese, ma conosco persone che lo fanno e vanno avanti anche ds tempo. 
Non so darti un giudizio, non un consiglio. Quello che so però è che in queste situazioni gli uomini andrebbero avanti a vita, se non sono costretti non decidono mai tra una e l'altra


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta!Spero che tu stia bene,io mi sento come se fossi in convalescenza,come se mi stessi riprendendo da una brutta malattia..un passo per volta se ne esce!


Io sto benissimo, grazie!
E' un buon periodo. In tutti i sensi :mrgreen:


----------



## Carol07 (14 Luglio 2014)

Abbiamo una storia a 3.. Ma sarà normale?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Abbiamo una storia a 3.. Ma sarà normale?


La normalità è solo una convenzione, comunque si chiama storia a 3 quando tutti e 3 sono informati e consenzienti. Nel tuo caso direi che è una cosa diversa.


----------



## gas (14 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Abbiamo una storia a 3.. Ma sarà normale?


sono fortunati i 2 :corna:


----------



## net (14 Luglio 2014)

Ciao Carol... ricordo la tua storia dall' inizio, e per quello che vale io credo che tu abbia investito anche troppo in questo rapporto. Ora tocca a lui darti dei motivi per restare. Pretendili o mollalo.:up:


----------



## disincantata (14 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Abbiamo una storia a 3.. Ma sarà normale?


A tua insaputa lo era.

se la accetti per il presente e futuro non è normale.

Io al tuo posto lo manderei affanculo immediatamente.


Dov'è l'amore verso di te?

Relazione parallela prima ancora di convivere.

se non li avessi visti?

Salvati!


----------



## Carol07 (14 Luglio 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io lui ha due storie parallele punto e basta. Anche se ti ha detto altre cose.
> Purtroppo sta cosa è diffusissima tra gli uomini.  Personalmente non mi è mai capitato. Sono troppo distratto farei casino dopo manco un mese, ma conosco persone che lo fanno e vanno avanti anche ds tempo.
> Non so darti un giudizio, non un consiglio. Quello che so però è che in queste situazioni gli uomini andrebbero avanti a vita, se non sono costretti non decidono mai tra una e l'altra




Credo che tu abbia perfettamente ragione.. ma come si fa? Io non voglio costringerlo..



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La normalità è solo una convenzione, comunque si chiama storia a 3 quando tutti e 3 sono informati e consenzienti. Nel tuo caso direi che è una cosa diversa.



Si naturalmente hai ragione.. ma se Lei gli crede veramente dopo che ci siamo parlate e chiarite più di una volta.. o fa finta di non saperlo o non ci arriva.. e sinceramente mi sembra una donna intelligente..



net ha detto:


> Ciao Carol... ricordo la tua storia dall' inizio, e per quello che vale io credo che tu abbia investito anche troppo in questo rapporto. Ora tocca a lui darti dei motivi per restare. Pretendili o mollalo.:up:


Continua a ripetermi che me li darà questi motivi anche se io non gli ho chiesto nulla.. io vorrei i fatti e subito.. e lui continua a dirmi di aspettare..


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Si naturalmente hai ragione.. ma se Lei gli crede veramente dopo che ci siamo parlate e chiarite più di una volta.. o fa finta di non saperlo o non ci arriva.. e sinceramente mi sembra una donna intelligente..


ma lui a lei che ha raccontato? che ti ha adottata, che ha baciato una rana e sei saltata fuori tu, che le ha raccontato?


----------



## Carol07 (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma lui a lei che ha raccontato? che ti ha adottata, che ha baciato una rana e sei saltata fuori tu, che le ha raccontato?



Io non so cosa le ha detto di preciso.. comunque io a lei ho detto la verità.. Lei la frequenta da meno di me e lei sapeva di me prima di stare con lui. Lui però le aveva detto che noi ci eravamo lasciati.. ora io le ho detto che non è vero.. forse lei crede a lui.. però un amica di lei ci ha visti insieme un paio di settimane fa.. Premesso che questa amica non mi conosce.. comunque ci ha visti ed eravamo abbracciati..


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Io non so cosa le ha detto di preciso.. comunque io a lei ho detto la verità.. Lei la frequenta da meno di me e lei sapeva di me prima di stare con lui. Lui però le aveva detto che noi ci eravamo lasciati.. ora io le ho detto che non è vero.. forse lei crede a lui.. però un amica di lei ci ha visti insieme un paio di settimane fa.. Premesso che questa amica non mi conosce.. comunque ci ha visti ed eravamo abbracciati..


Quindi non era vera la storia della scappatella, era una relazione parallela che durava da anni.
Vuoi dare retta a una che non capisce niente?
Scappa.
Tra i due non so chi sia più in malafede, ma tu pensa alla vita tua, che ne hai una sola.
Non puoi pensare di farti una famiglia con queste premesse.


----------



## disincantata (14 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Io non so cosa le ha detto di preciso.. comunque io a lei ho detto la verità.. Lei la frequenta da meno di me e lei sapeva di me prima di stare con lui. Lui però le aveva detto che noi ci eravamo lasciati.. ora io le ho detto che non è vero.. forse lei crede a lui.. però un amica di lei ci ha visti insieme un paio di settimane fa.. Premesso che questa amica non mi conosce.. comunque ci ha visti ed eravamo abbracciati..


Esisti davvero?

Mi sembri troppo serena per aver scoperto un lungo tradimento e prima di conviverci. 

Abbracciati?

Boh ......


----------



## Carol07 (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi non era vera la storia della scappatella, era una relazione parallela che durava da anni.
> Vuoi dare retta a una che non capisce niente?
> Scappa.
> Tra i due non so chi sia più in malafede, ma tu pensa alla vita tua, che ne hai una sola.
> Non puoi pensare di farti una famiglia con queste premesse.


Si le due storie parallele vanno avanti da 3 anni.. così lei dice.. lui dice che lavora con lei da 3 anni..


----------



## Carol07 (14 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Carol07 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io non so cosa le ha detto di preciso.. comunque io a lei ho detto la verità.. Lei la frequenta da meno di me e lei sapeva di me prima di stare con lui. Lui però le aveva detto che noi ci eravamo lasciati.. ora io le ho detto che non è vero.. forse lei crede a lui.. però un amica di lei ci ha visti insieme un paio di settimane fa.. Premesso che questa amica non mi conosce.. comunque ci ha visti ed eravamo abbracciati..
> ...


Esisto davvero.. e ci abbracciamo.. non sono serena.. forse solo non mi rendo conto di quello che è successo.. o forse non voglio accettarlo.. comunque io vivo già con lui.. solo non siamo sposati.


----------



## net (14 Luglio 2014)

mi pare evidente che lui non ha paura di perderti,dato che non si affretta a far nulla. Fossi in te, lo lascerei a lei.


----------



## disincantata (14 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> disincantata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Esisti davvero?
> ...


Secondo me hai avuto un colpo di fortuna eccezionale  a vederli insieme e scoprire il tutto.

probabilmente non è neppure l'unica....mi spiace dirlo ma ho sposato un.puttaniere simile solo che io non ho mai avuto dubbi o sospetti.....troppo presa e troppo sicura. Cantonata solenne.

Inoltre ho un amico e ho visto come stanno in guardia per non farsi beccare.

Non puoi costringerlo ma nemmeno cambiarlo.

Se hai soldi paga un investigatore privato  per scoprire che fa quando viaggia e quando non è con te.

o curalo  tu se puoi.

Mi do ancora della cretina  per non averlo fatto....e potevo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

net ha detto:


> mi pare evidente che lui non ha paura di perderti,dato che non si affretta a far nulla. Fossi in te, lo lascerei a lei.


quoto.


----------



## Apollonia (14 Luglio 2014)

Ciao! Io quoto tutti quelli che ti hanno detto di lasciarlo!!!!
Ci scommetti che appena gli dici che te ne vai diventa un verme strisciante ai tuoi piedi?
Sputagli in faccia a questo deficiente!


----------



## Camomilla (14 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sto benissimo, grazie!
> E' un buon periodo. In tutti i sensi :mrgreen:


Vai così!!E goditelo appieno!! :up:


----------



## Camomilla (14 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco: non è mai esistito.
> Lo pensavi in un modo ed evidentemente era tutt'altro.
> Parlagli e chiedigli tutto quello che vuoi sapere, dopodiché un bel calcio nel culo e via col prossimo!
> E fuggi alla velocità della luce!!!!
> Tu che sei in tempo...non sai ancora che fortuna ti è capitata!


Ciao Diletta!Ti abbraccio!Se potessimo ritornare indietro...che enorme calcio in culo eh!!


----------



## Carol07 (15 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao! Io quoto tutti quelli che ti hanno detto di lasciarlo!!!!
> Ci scommetti che appena gli dici che te ne vai diventa un verme strisciante ai tuoi piedi?
> Sputagli in faccia a questo deficiente!



Sputargli in faccia proprio non so se lo farei.. ma se decido di andarmene devo prendermi almeno una piccola soddisfazione.
Voi cosa fareste? Per vendicarvi intendo.. Cosa è che ad un uomo brucia di più?

Non posso lasciargli passare una cosa così senza far nulla..


----------



## net (15 Luglio 2014)

Non so cosa possa bruciargli di più, ma credo che nulla possa ripagarti del male che ti ha fatto. Sarà una punizione sufficiente fare le valigie e sparire senza dargli la possibilità di dire o fare nulla, dato che fino ad ora non ci ha nemmeno provato.


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Sputargli in faccia proprio non so se lo farei.. ma se decido di andarmene devo prendermi almeno una piccola soddisfazione.
> Voi cosa fareste? Per vendicarvi intendo.. Cosa è che ad un uomo brucia di più?
> 
> Non posso lasciargli passare una cosa così senza far nulla..


Ma perchè dovresti sprecare ancora energie per lui?

Non ne stai già usando abbastanza, sempre per lui?

Energie che secondo me, fra l'altro, ti sarebbero molto più utili se dedicate a te. Andarsene non è difficile...ma non è neanche indolore e lineare. 

Non pensi?

(di mio, quoto quelle che ti dicono di andare. Non per il tradimento in sè, a dire il vero. Ma perchè uno che tradisce come ti ha tradito è un demente....un tradimento del genere, senza la minima attenzione a te io lo vedo solo come l'azione di uno che non ti rispetta. E non, ripeto, perchè ti ha tradita, ma per il modo stupido, infantile e immaturo in cui lo ha gestito. Un uomo che tradisce in questo modo, secondo me, non ha dignità. E io lo lascerei più per questo, che per il tradimento in sè. )


----------



## net (15 Luglio 2014)

*
  senza la minima attenzione a te* 

Io lo mollerei per questo. Non tanto per quello che ha fatto, quanto per ciò che non ha fatto. Non ha cercato di recuperare, non si è impegnato per lei in nessun senso.


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Sputargli in faccia proprio non so se lo farei.. ma se decido di andarmene devo prendermi almeno una piccola soddisfazione.
> Voi cosa fareste? Per vendicarvi intendo.. Cosa è che ad un uomo brucia di più?
> 
> Non posso lasciargli passare una cosa così senza far nulla..


lo conosci da 10 anni,saprai quali sono le sue passioni.   agisci su quelle,se proprio vuoi perdere tempo a vendicarti.

prima però cerca di capire se la vendetta non amareggerebbe te più di lui


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Sputargli in faccia proprio non so se lo farei.. ma se decido di andarmene devo prendermi almeno una piccola soddisfazione.
> Voi cosa fareste? Per vendicarvi intendo.. Cosa è che ad un uomo brucia di più?
> 
> Non posso lasciargli passare una cosa così senza far nulla..


Mah, io sono contraria alle vendette.
Purtuttavia non mi pare cosa giusta sparire dalla sua vita, con un matrimonio alle porte, senza dare una spiegazione alla sua famiglia, non si sa mai che un domani sappiano una versione diversa.


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mah, io sono contraria alle vendette.
> Purtuttavia non mi pare cosa giusta sparire dalla sua vita, con un matrimonio alle porte, senza dare una spiegazione alla sua famiglia, non si sa mai che un domani sappiano una versione diversa.



...già, questa è una di quelle cose non difficili, ma neanche indolori e lineari per cui serve energia..


----------



## sheldon (15 Luglio 2014)

*non farti prendere in giro*

Sei stata fortunata,perchè hai   scoperto prima di sposarti,prima di avere dei figli che tipo di persona sia.
Se durante il fidanzamento si comporta cosi',come pensi sara' il vostro rapporto fra 10 anni?
La relazione extra è durata molto,non è stata una "botta" e via,un uomo che si comporta cosi' adesso non cambiera' mai,saresti una illusa a cedere a quello che ti dira',magari con uno sguardo sofferto,magari con una lacrimuccia,magari con false promesse...non credergli!!!!
Lui non ti ama,probabilmente è affezionato a te,gli fa comodo stare assieme ad una che evidentemente non gli rompe piu' di tanto,che non è molto sospettosa,ma non gli basti e non gli basterai.
Per un po' probabilmente sara' attento e quindi piu premuroso,ma solo perchè sa che tu sei in campana,poco dopo ripredera' le sue abitudini.
Se non vuoi rovinarti la vita,mollalo,ai suoi se ti chiedono qualcosa,rispondi di chiederlo al figlio,che di certo la colpa non è tua.
A lui non dire niente,fai le valigie quando è fuori e taglia tutti i ponti,non avere piu' contatti.
Questa è la vendetta migliore,sapere di non avere piu' il minimo ascendente su di te,sara' per lui la cosa peggiore.
Ti chiamera',ti telefonera',ti cerchera',ma non perchè ti ama,perchè non vorra' ammettere a se stesso di non essere piu' lui a condurre il gioco.
Ragiona,di uomini migliori ce ne sono tantissimi,di peggiori del tuo,veramente pochi.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

sheldon ha detto:


> Sei stata fortunata,perchè hai   scoperto prima di sposarti,prima di avere dei figli che tipo di persona sia.
> Se durante il fidanzamento si comporta cosi',come pensi sara' il vostro rapporto fra 10 anni?
> La relazione extra è durata molto,non è stata una "botta" e via,un uomo che si comporta cosi' adesso non cambiera' mai,saresti una illusa a cedere a quello che ti dira',magari con uno sguardo sofferto,magari con una lacrimuccia,magari con false promesse...non credergli!!!!
> Lui non ti ama,probabilmente è affezionato a te,gli fa comodo stare assieme ad una che evidentemente non gli rompe piu' di tanto,che non è molto sospettosa,ma non gli basti e non gli basterai.
> ...


Quoto in pieno, e ti dico che il mio "sputargli in faccia" era riferito, ad esempio, a comportarti come la frase in neretto.
E un'altra cosa. Io non sono per la vendetta. Non serve a te, che ti abbassi ad un essere strisciante come lui, e non serve neanche lui, che invece ti DEVE ricordare pura e bella.
Non abbassarti a simili inezie, sii superiore e lascialo nella cacca perenne.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Quoto in pieno, e ti dico che il mio "sputargli in faccia" era riferito, ad esempio, a comportarti come la frase in neretto.
> E un'altra cosa. Io non sono per la vendetta. Non serve a te, che ti abbassi ad un essere strisciante come lui, e non serve neanche lui, che invece ti DEVE ricordare pura e bella.
> Non abbassarti a simili inezie, sii superiore e lascialo nella cacca perenne.


Ma non è mica questione di essere superiori, Apo. In dieci anni la ragazza qui avrà conosciuto suoceri, fratelli, zii, cugine e nipoti e avrà fatto conoscere altrettanto. Chiudere baracca e burattini senza dire nulla è mancanza di rispetto, tra l'altro.
Ora, potrebbe pure dire una bugia pietosa ma non mi pare il caso, come non mi pare il caso lasciare la parola ad un bugiardo impenitente ed impunito, che è corretto che conoscano per quello che è.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è mica questione di essere superiori, Apo. In dieci anni la ragazza qui avrà conosciuto suoceri, fratelli, zii, cugine e nipoti e avrà fatto conoscere altrettanto. Chiudere baracca e burattini senza dire nulla è mancanza di rispetto, tra l'altro.
> Ora, potrebbe pure dire una bugia pietosa ma non mi pare il caso, come non mi pare il caso lasciare la parola ad un bugiardo impenitente ed impunito, che è corretto che conoscano per quello che è.


Essere superiori nel senso di non abbassarsi a discutere con lui.
Poi, la famiglia. Dipende da che persone sono e dal tipo di rapporto che si è instaurato. Metti che lui sia un mammone e mamma non veda l'ora di riprenderselo. Questa figliola e' capace anche di sentirsi dire che è colpa sua perché non l'ha trattato bene, o coccolato, o altre balle. 
Sono ipotesi le mie, eh.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è mica questione di essere superiori, Apo. In dieci anni la ragazza qui avrà conosciuto suoceri, fratelli, zii, cugine e nipoti e avrà fatto conoscere altrettanto. Chiudere baracca e burattini senza dire nulla è mancanza di rispetto, tra l'altro.
> Ora, potrebbe pure dire una bugia pietosa ma non mi pare il caso, come non mi pare il caso lasciare la parola ad un bugiardo impenitente ed impunito, che è corretto che conoscano per quello che è.


Questo lo valuterà lei. Una mail sintetica basta.
Chiudere e non dedicargli più la possibilità di una parola è una buona strada.


----------



## net (15 Luglio 2014)

Sparire con lui non è sparire con la famiglia di lui. Per me le due cose sono indipendenti.Può fare le valigie ed andar via, chiamare la suocera e dare la sua versione dei fatti. Magari invitando anche qualche altra parente alla quale sa di stare a cuore e che non trasformerebbe la storia  a favore del bellimbusto. Poi,dipende dai rapporti,dal carattere di lei ecc.


----------



## Carol07 (15 Luglio 2014)

Con i suoi genitori e la sua famiglia ci vediamo ogni weekend.. ed ho un buon rapporto soprattutto con la nonna che ha 80 anni e le verrebbe un infarto se sapesse una cosa del genere.. Il padre è gravemente malato e lui continua ad attaccarsi a questa cosa per far sì che io rimanga perché dice che non devo abbandonarlo in un momento così difficile.. L'anno scorso mi sono anche occupata della casa dei suoi genitori e di suo fratello minore perché il padre era stato ricoverato a 200 km.. Li ho sempre aiutati, ma non credo sia mai bastato perché lui è un supermammone..


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Con i suoi genitori e la sua famiglia ci vediamo ogni weekend.. ed ho un buon rapporto soprattutto con la nonna che ha 80 anni e le verrebbe un infarto se sapesse una cosa del genere.. Il padre è gravemente malato e lui continua ad attaccarsi a questa cosa per far sì che io rimanga perché dice che non devo abbandonarlo in un momento così difficile.. L'anno scorso mi sono anche occupata della casa dei suoi genitori e di suo fratello minore perché il padre era stato ricoverato a 200 km.. Li ho sempre aiutati, ma non credo sia mai bastato *perché lui è un supermammone*..


Eccoci al dunque! 
Perche non devi abbandonarlo in un momento difficile. E lui cosa ha fatto, per contro? Tre anni di storia parallela.
Salvati, sei ancora in tempo.
Da un super mammone, poi,fuggi a gambe levate.


----------



## net (15 Luglio 2014)

Scappa piú in fretta che puoi. Lasciagli l'altra a consolarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Con i suoi genitori e la sua famiglia ci vediamo ogni weekend.. ed ho un buon rapporto soprattutto con la nonna che ha 80 anni e le verrebbe un infarto se sapesse una cosa del genere.. Il padre è gravemente malato e lui continua ad attaccarsi a questa cosa per far sì che io rimanga perché dice che non devo abbandonarlo in un momento così difficile.. L'anno scorso mi sono anche occupata della casa dei suoi genitori e di suo fratello minore perché il padre era stato ricoverato a 200 km.. Li ho sempre aiutati, ma non credo sia mai bastato perché lui è un supermammone..


Ti ha pure sfruttata e ti ricatta sentimentalmente perché TU protegga emotivamente la SUA famiglia??!!!!!!!!!! 

A un'amica è capitata una cosa simile.
La famiglia di lui adorabile. Ha parlato con loro che hanno capito.


----------



## Carol07 (15 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ha pure sfruttata e ti ricatta sentimentalmente perché TU protegga emotivamente la SUA famiglia??!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A un'amica è capitata una cosa simile.
> La famiglia di lui adorabile. Ha parlato con loro che hanno capito.


Ha fatto di peggio.. mi ha detto che non sono sensibile e non ho rispetto per il dolore che prova lui..

Sua mamma stravede per lui e non credo proprio che capirebbe..


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Ha fatto di peggio.. mi ha detto che non sono sensibile e non ho rispetto per il dolore che prova lui..
> 
> Sua mamma stravede per lui e non credo proprio che capirebbe..


il supermammone maniipolatore mi mancava.

se lo abbatto a roncolate e lo rivendo a pezzi a Singapore,per te va bene?


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *il supermammone* maniipolatore mi mancava.
> 
> se lo abbatto a roncolate e lo rivendo a pezzi a Singapore,per te va bene?


Sembra un nome perfetto per un personaggio della Gialappa's non trovate?


----------



## Carol07 (15 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il supermammone maniipolatore mi mancava.
> 
> se lo abbatto a roncolate e lo rivendo a pezzi a Singapore,per te va bene?



.. SI..


----------



## Carol07 (15 Luglio 2014)

Mi ha pure convinto a fare sesso con lui l'altra sera perché stava troppo male per il padre ed aveva bisogno di me e di rilassarsi.. ed io ci sono cascata perché aveva pianto..


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Ha fatto di peggio.. mi ha detto che non sono sensibile e non ho rispetto per il dolore che prova lui..
> 
> Sua mamma stravede per lui e non credo proprio che capirebbe..


Rispondigli che sei stata sensibile quanto lui nei tuoi confronti.
Ma pensa te, non hai rispetto per il suo dolore. E il dolore che ti ha provocato lui?
Due sani calci nel culo, e via andare!


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Mi ha pure convinto a fare sesso con lui l'altra sera perché stava troppo male per il padre ed aveva bisogno di me e di rilassarsi.. ed io ci sono cascata perché aveva pianto..


Ti ha puntato contro un revolver? Brandiva un machete? Armeggiava con uno scorsoio .... dicci, racconta, coma ha fatto a convincerti?


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> .. SI..


ok.  oh gente,a chi serve un rene o un pancreas a prezzi modici? 

dai che col ricavato paghiamo una vacanza di 1 mese alla nostra nuova amica.

magari anche una birra per gli Admins,chè oggi fa caldo,qui


----------



## Carol07 (15 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Rispondigli che sei stata sensibile quanto lui nei utili confronti.
> Ma pensa te, non hai rispetto per il suo dolore. E il dolore che ti ha provocato lui?
> Due sani calci nel culo, e via andare!



Dice che il dolore che provo io non ha la stessa importanza perché il mio problema è risolvibile e non sto morendo..  e lo dice urlando come se fossi io un mostro..


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Mi ha pure convinto a fare sesso con lui l'altra sera perché stava troppo male per il padre ed aveva bisogno di me e di rilassarsi.. ed io ci sono cascata perché aveva pianto..


 Te l'ho scritto che usano il sesso apposta! Questo aveva voglia di trombare e basta!
Uno che sta male per il padre non c'è l'ha neanche nell'anticamera del cervello il sesso!
Svegliati!!!!!!


----------



## Carol07 (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti ha puntato contro un revolver? Brandiva un machete? Armeggiava con uno scorsoio .... dicci, racconta, coma ha fatto a convincerti?


Lui sa come convincermi.. e poi ha pianto e non facevo sesso da due settimane.. non ci sono abituata.. :unhappy: Sono stata stupida perchè comunque provo ancora qsa per lui..


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Dice che il dolore che provo io non ha la stessa importanza perché il mio problema è risolvibile e non sto morendo..  e lo dice urlando come se fossi io un mostro..


E tu credi a questo? Credi a uno che ha una storia parallela da tre anni e che ha detto all'altra che ti aveva lasciato?
incomincio a pensare che ti abbia manipolato mica da ridere...


----------



## Carol07 (15 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Te l'ho scritto che usano il sesso apposta! Questo aveva voglia di trombare e basta!
> Uno che sta male per il padre non c'è l'ha neanche nell'anticamera del cervello il sesso!
> Svegliati!!!!!!


Lo so .. hai ragione


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Lui sa come convincermi.. e poi ha pianto *e non facevo sesso da due settimane.. non ci sono abituata..* :unhappy: Sono stata stupida perchè comunque provo ancora qsa per lui..


Ah. due settimane. capisco. Io tre anni ... uguale, in pratica.  :up:


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Lui sa come convincermi.. e poi ha pianto e non facevo sesso da due settimane.. non ci sono abituata.. :unhappy: Sono stata stupida perchè comunque provo ancora qsa per lui..


una donna italiana nella fascia 15-55 anni, se proprio non è la cugina scorfana della Bindi, un uomo con cui fare sesso lo trova nell'arco di una sera.

basta una scollatura più pronunciata o una mini più fasciante.

qui il problema non è che ti ha tradita ma che ti ha espiantato il cervello mentre dormivi.     perchè se cedi ad un soggetto che ti tratta così,vuol dire che la forza di volontà tua sta sottozero.

quindi è sulla tua capacità di dire dei NO secchi che devi lavorare.   fino ad allora tu sarai sempre la sua vittima preferita


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Lo so .. hai ragione


Senti Carol...in questo forum e pieno di gente che ha 10,  15, 20 e più anni di matrimonio sulle spalle, figli, nonni e suoceri malati, e che cercano di ricostruire (vedi la sottoscritta) qualcosa dopo un tradimento.
Ma uno come questo, appena ti ha messo la fede al dito, ti cornifica alla grande! Garantito al limone!
Io capisco che  tu sia ancora attratta da lui, che provi qualcosa per lui, ma SCAPPA!!!! Come cavolo te lo devo dire? Hai qualcuno con cui confidarti, sorella, amica, cugina, che ne so. Che ti possa ospitare.  Sii forte!
 E leggiti la storia di questa donna: http://www.donnetradite.it
Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Ops, mi scuso. Non so se potevo mettere il link...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Ha fatto di peggio.. mi ha detto che non sono sensibile e non ho rispetto per il dolore che prova lui..
> 
> Sua mamma stravede per lui e non credo proprio che capirebbe..


perfetto, allora mi correggo: non dire nulla a nessuno. Se ti chiamano per chiedere che è successo dai direttamente il numero dell'altra, li informa lei.


----------



## Carol07 (15 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Senti Carol...in questo forum e pieno di gente che ha 10,  15, 20. E più anni di matrimonio sulle spalle, figli, nonni e suoceri malati, e che cercano di ricostruire (vedi la sottoscritta) qualcosa dopo un tradimento.
> Ma uno come questo, appena ti ha messo la fede al dito, ti cornifica alla grande! Garantito al limone!
> Io capisco che  tu sia ancora attratta da lui, che provi qualcosa per lui, ma SCAPPA!!!! Come cavolo te lo devo dire? Hai qualcuno con cui confidarti, sorella, amica, cugina, che ne so. Che ti possa ospitare.  Sii forte!
> E leggiti la storia di questa donna: http://www.donnetradite.it
> Quanti anni hai?


30


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *una donna italiana nella fascia 15-55 anni, se proprio non è la cugina scorfana della Bindi, un uomo con cui fare sesso lo trova nell'arco di una sera.
> 
> basta una scollatura più pronunciata o una mini più fasciant*e.
> 
> ...


Verde mio. 
se poi incontra il sottoscritto basta la carta di identità


----------



## Carol07 (15 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perfetto, allora mi correggo: non dire nulla a nessuno. Se ti chiamano per chiedere che è successo dai direttamente il numero dell'altra, li informa lei.



:mrgreen:.. Sarebbe un'idea..


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> 30


Ma santamariolinasattanino!!!!!! Ma stai scherzando, vero????????
Settimi bene, io d'ora in poi ti tengo monitorata.
Se entro 48 ore non fai le valigie, non ti parlo più! ( dov'è la faccina che usa sempre caciotta  con JB, quella dell'offesa?):smile:


----------



## Carol07 (15 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Senti Carol...in questo forum e pieno di gente che ha 10,  15, 20 e più anni di matrimonio sulle spalle, figli, nonni e suoceri malati, e che cercano di ricostruire (vedi la sottoscritta) qualcosa dopo un tradimento.
> Ma uno come questo, appena ti ha messo la fede al dito, ti cornifica alla grande! Garantito al limone!
> Io capisco che  tu sia ancora attratta da lui, che provi qualcosa per lui, ma SCAPPA!!!! Come cavolo te lo devo dire? Hai qualcuno con cui confidarti, sorella, amica, cugina, che ne so. Che ti possa ospitare.  Sii forte!
> E leggiti la storia di questa donna: http://www.donnetradite.it
> Quanti anni hai?



Lo so che per una donna è facile trovare qualcuno con cui far sesso.. ma a me piace farlo con lui e devo ammettere che è stronzo ma è bello da morire.. e non sto esagerando.. 
Sono stata stupida ma non ci casco più..


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Lo so che per una donna è facile trovare qualcuno con cui far sesso.. ma a me piace farlo con lui e devo ammettere che è stronzo ma è bello da morire.. e non sto esagerando..
> Sono stata stupida ma non ci casco più..


Lo stai ancora difendendo...
Chi ti dice che il prossimo fidanzato ti faccia capire che era pessimo anche a letto?


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Lo so che per una donna è facile trovare qualcuno con cui far sesso.. ma a me piace farlo con lui e devo ammettere che è stronzo ma è bello da morire.. e non sto esagerando..
> Sono stata stupida ma non ci casco più..


non 6 stupida 6 debole,tanto.   lui lo sa, ed è su questo che ti fotte.  e non nel senso piacevole del termine


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lo stai ancora difendendo...
> Chi ti dice che il prossimo fidanzato ti faccia capire che era pessimo anche a letto?


Apillina, cara, ma purtroppo non è facile staccare la spina del cuore e fare cose razionali.
Quanti di noi qui dentro hanno fatto, fanno e faranno cazzate immonde in nome di quello che provano (e non vorrebbero più provare) verso chi li fa soffire?
A parole è facile, ma se lei c'è invischiata, è un altro paio di maniche.
pare facile, non lo è


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Apillina, cara, ma purtroppo non è facile staccare la spina del cuore e fare cose razionali.
> Quanti di noi qui dentro hanno fatto, fanno e faranno cazzate immonde in nome di quello che provano (e non vorrebbero più provare) verso chi li fa soffire?
> A parole è facile, ma se lei c'è invischiata, è un altro paio di maniche.
> pare facile, non lo è


lo so benissimo che non è facile, ma è ora che questa fanciulla apra gli occhi! Lui la sta usando!
E poi non è sposata, non ha figli.
Poi, faccia quello che le pare, se è venuta sul forum per sentirsi dire:" poverina, manda giù il rospo, eccc" secondo me ha sbagliato posto.
E son la prima ad aver detto ad alcuni di mandare giù il rospo ed andare avanti.
Cazzo, ha 30 anni!!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2014)

Tendenzialmente si evita di rigirare il coltello nella piaga a chi sta male.
Ma nel tuo caso mi sa che potrebbe farti bene.
Quindi, scusa.
Ma ti sta fottendo alla grande e non in senso buono.

Quanti anni (ANNI) è che STA con l'altra?
Conta... conta gli ANNIVERSARI che avranno festeggiato assieme.
Chiedigli quando è il loro anniversario, e ricordati che lui era là a dirle ti amo... sei l'unica... sei fantastica...

Ricordati che, con un'altra donna, ha detto che ti aveva mollata... tu, un fastidio di cui dimenticarsi mentre mandava messaggi amorosi all'altra. Mentre sceglieva regali per lei magari. Lei sapeva di essere la sua donna. Lei pensava di essere la sua donna. Lui la trattava come la sua donna.

In tutti questi ANNI che non ha mai smesso di andare a letto con un'altra donna che pensava di essere il suo amore, quante volte sarà tornato da te dopo averla baciata... leccata.. abbracciata... 
Sì, la leccava, e poi tornava da te. 
Lo usava il preservativo? In tutti questi anni?

Mentre era con te e magari gli dicevi qualche cosa di importante, lui stava magari pensando a quando la vedeva, o al giorno prima quando era stato con lei. Stava pensando a come portare avanti la sua storia parallela... in cui l'altra pensava di essere la prima. Non si è neppure abbassato a dirle che tu c'eri. Via, cancellata. Non eri importante.

Tranne quando ti occupavi della famiglia.
Tranne quando si tratta di evitare di fare brutta figura con i suoi.

Ti sta fottendo ciccia.

Scappa. 

Scappa da una amica incazzosa e per nulla gentile e fatti urlare nelle orecchie fino a che non ti entra in testa quello che ti ha fatto lui.

Evidentemente lui ti conosce bene e ti usa alla grande.

Mi spiace di avere scritto queste cose. Ma tu sei in pericolo.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> lo so benissimo che non è facile, ma è ora che questa fanciulla apra gli occhi! Lui la sta usando!
> E poi non è sposata, non ha figli.
> Poi, faccia quello che le pare, se è venuta sul forum per sentirsi dire:" poverina, manda giù il rospo, eccc" secondo me ha sbagliato posto.
> E son la prima ad aver detto ad alcuni di mandare giù il rospo ed andare avanti.
> Cazzo, ha 30 anni!!!!!


A 30 anni vivevo ancora con mammà e papà e facevo la vita de lu signore ... L'anagrafe non sempre corrisponde alla maturità. ma bada bene non ti critico, anzi ti apprezzo molto, solo che mi spiace vederti soffire empaticamente. :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente si evita di rigirare il coltello nella piaga a chi sta male.
> Ma nel tuo caso mi sa che potrebbe farti bene.
> Quindi, scusa.
> Ma ti sta fottendo alla grande e non in senso buono.
> ...


Sono un pò preoccupato, dottoressa ....


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente si evita di rigirare il coltello nella piaga a chi sta male.
> Ma nel tuo caso mi sa che potrebbe farti bene.
> Quindi, scusa.
> Ma ti sta fottendo alla grande e non in senso buono.
> ...


Quoto, straquoto e quotissimo!


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2014)

PS  Ha chiuso con l'altra? Sicura? Io una chiacchierata ulteriore con lei me la farei... per rigirare ancora un poco il coltello fino a farti spiaccicare in faccia la verità. TUtto... anniversari regali quando come etc.

Perchè ti sta convincendo -non so come- e rischi di rimanere impelagata con un uomo che agli occhi di chiunque non sia tu sembra dare solide garanzie di fregarti per il resto della tua vita.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A 30 anni vivevo ancora con mammà e papà e facevo la vita de lu signore ... L'anagrafe non sempre corrisponde alla maturità. ma bada bene non ti critico, anzi ti apprezzo molto, solo che mi spiace vederti soffire empaticamente. :smile:


Io a trent'anni ero già sposata da tre. Ma non vuol dire un tubo.
Lei mi sembra sia fuori casa, che conviva con lui.
Ed è vero, sto soffrendo empaticamente. So che la tua non è una critica, ho capito quello che vuoi dire.:smile:


----------



## Carol07 (15 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io a trent'anni ero già sposata da tre. Ma non vuol dire un tubo.
> Lei mi sembra sia fuori casa, che conviva con lui.
> Ed è vero, sto soffrendo empaticamente. So che la tua non è una critica, ho capito quello che vuoi dire.:smile:


Conviviamo.. e a 30 anni sinceramente non mi sento affatto giovane.. tutte le mie coetanee convivono come me oppure sono sposate ed hanno già dei figli.. e forse hanno avuto la fortuna di non incontrare uno stronzo come il mio.. So che dovrò prendere la decisione di andarmene.. è solo difficile ammetterlo ed ancora più doloroso metterlo in pratica..

L'unica cosa di cui sono felice è di non aver avuto dei figli come avrebbe voluto lui.. durante la convivenza..


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente si evita di rigirare il coltello nella piaga a chi sta male.
> Ma nel tuo caso mi sa che potrebbe farti bene.
> Quindi, scusa.
> Ma ti sta fottendo alla grande e non in senso buono.
> ...


QUOTO. Anche a me dispiace rimarcarlo, ma le cose sembra che stiano proprio così, da quello che racconti. Non pensare a lui come credevi che fosse, pensa a lui com'è in realtà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Conviviamo.. e a 30 anni sinceramente non mi sento affatto giovane.. tutte le mie coetanee convivono come me oppure sono sposate ed hanno già dei figli.. e forse hanno avuto la fortuna di non incontrare uno stronzo come il mio.. So che dovrò prendere la decisione di andarmene.. è solo difficile ammetterlo ed ancora più doloroso metterlo in pratica..
> 
> L'unica cosa di cui sono felice è di non aver avuto dei figli come avrebbe voluto lui.. durante la convivenza..


ma che scherzi? a 30 anni si saltano i fossi per la lunga. Il problema è doverli saltare a 50, che non hai più il fiato e magari qualche figlio a cui dar conto.


----------



## Carol07 (15 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente si evita di rigirare il coltello nella piaga a chi sta male.
> Ma nel tuo caso mi sa che potrebbe farti bene.
> Quindi, scusa.
> Ma ti sta fottendo alla grande e non in senso buono.
> ...


Mi sono chiesta le stesse cose ed altre ancora in più..
Ho chiesto a lui e mi ha dato delle risposte vaghe.. e so bene il perché..
Vorrei poter esprimere la mia rabbia ma mi sento frenata dal fatto che il padre sta morendo.. e mi sento così avvilita che sia successo tutto questo proprio in questo periodo così difficile. Mio suocero per me è come un padre.. gli voglio bene e mi dispiace vederlo così..


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Conviviamo.. e a 30 anni sinceramente non mi sento affatto giovane.. tutte le mie coetanee convivono come me oppure sono sposate ed hanno già dei figli.. e forse hanno avuto la fortuna di non incontrare uno stronzo come il mio.. So che dovrò prendere la decisione di andarmene.. è solo difficile ammetterlo ed ancora più doloroso metterlo in pratica..
> 
> L'unica cosa di cui sono felice è di non aver avuto dei figli come avrebbe voluto lui.. durante la convivenza..


Cioè, fammi capire? Non sei giovane a trent'anni?  Lascia perdere le tue coetanee, per il momento, e pensa solo a te stessa.
Sul fatto che sia doloroso metterlo in pratica, hai tutta la mia approvazione e il mio abbraccio. Ti capisco perfettamente, ma vivi la tua vita. Con questo elemento TU vivrai la SUA vita, te lo assicuro.
E, preparati. Questo soggetto non ti lascerà andare tanto facilmente. Sii forte e non cedere.
In bocca al lupo, e se vuoi, noi saremo qui  anche a consolarti, quando c'è ne sarà bisogno.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Mi sono chiesta le stesse cose ed altre ancora in più..
> Ho chiesto a lui e mi ha dato delle risposte vaghe.. e so bene il perché..
> Vorrei poter esprimere la mia rabbia ma mi sento frenata dal fatto che il padre sta morendo.. e mi sento così avvilita che sia successo tutto questo proprio in questo periodo così difficile. Mio suocero per me è come un padre.. gli voglio bene e mi dispiace vederlo così..



Questo lo capisco e mi spiace.
E posso capire che tu non voglia sconvolgerlo adesso. Il padre di lui intendo.
Ma puoi sempre concedere al tuo tizio di non dirlo al padre. Senza per questo continuare a stare con lui.

Perchè, sai quale è il rischio?

Che tu ti abitui. Lui sta riuscendo a fartela passare come una cosa "normale". Sei talmente sbigottita, e lui è talmetne "bravo", che se non ci stai attenta ti trovi tra un anno ancora lì, perplessa, e non riesci neppure più a ricordare se hai ragione tu o lui.

E, non c'è neppure bisogno di dirlo, lui con tutta probabilità si starebbe già intortando un'altra.

Ohi. Certo che è triste per qualcuno perdere il proprio padre. Ma che vuol dire, che allora uno è autorizzato a comportarsi di merda per ANNI -anche quando il padre non sta male- visto che poi, poverino, sarà molto triste per la perdita del padre?

Sarò stronza quanto vuoi, ma 'sto tizio è senza vergogna per *usare la morte del padre* per tenerti legata a lui. Perchè mi sembra che è questo che sta facendo.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che scherzi? a 30 anni si saltano i fossi per la lunga. Il problema è doverli saltare a 50, che non hai più il fiato e magari qualche figlio a cui dar conto.


Ecco. Appunto.:mrgreen:


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo lo capisco e mi spiace.
> E posso capire che tu non voglia sconvolgerlo adesso. Il padre di lui intendo.
> Ma puoi sempre concedere al tuo tizio di non dirlo al padre. Senza per questo continuare a stare con lui.
> 
> ...


E mi tocca riquotare la ragazza!


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo lo capisco e mi spiace.
> E posso capire che tu non voglia sconvolgerlo adesso. Il padre di lui intendo.
> Ma puoi sempre concedere al tuo tizio di non dirlo al padre. Senza per questo continuare a stare con lui.
> 
> ...


Dottoressa, continuo a preoccuparmi ....


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol, mi è venuta un'idea. Hai la possibilità economica di incominciare una psicoterapia?
Se si, cerca qualcuno ADESSO.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dottoressa, continuo a preoccuparmi ....


E' inutile nascondersi dietro ad un dito...


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> E' inutile nascondersi dietro ad un dito...


Apillina, cara, non mi devi quotare tu, mi deve quotare N. e mi deve chiedere "perchè sei preoccupato"?


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Apillina, cara, non mi devi quotare tu, mi deve quotare N. e mi deve chiedere "perchè sei preoccupato"?



Perchè concordi 

Ma non ti preoccupare oltremisura, vedrai che si rimedia


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè concordi
> 
> Ma non ti preoccupare oltremisura, vedrai che si rimedia


Marò tu sei una di quelle tremende persone che quando arriva una persona con un regalo scelto ad hoc per lungo tempo gli dici "scommetto che è questo oppure quest'altro" e c'azzecchi pure e gli rovini la magia.:blu:
Cornuta :mrgreen::rotfl::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Marò tu sei una di quelle tremende persone che quando arriva una persona con un regalo scelto ad hoc per lungo tempo gli dici "scommetto che è questo oppure quest'altro" e c'azzecchi pure e gli rovini la magia.:blu:
> Cornuta :mrgreen::rotfl::up:



No.

Però una volta SAPEVO che le mie amiche volevano regalarmi una cioccolatiera -ma non l'avevano ancora presa, mentre io non la volevo, quindi in loro presenza chiacchierando del più e del meno ho detto che me la sarei comprata io il giorno dopo. Così hanno dovuto cambiare idea.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Apillina, cara, non mi devi quotare tu, mi deve quotare N. e mi deve chiedere "perchè sei preoccupato"?


Ah, ho capito...


----------



## Nicka (15 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Conviviamo.. e a 30 anni sinceramente non mi sento affatto giovane.. tutte le mie coetanee convivono come me oppure sono sposate ed hanno già dei figli.. e forse hanno avuto la fortuna di non incontrare uno stronzo come il mio.. So che dovrò prendere la decisione di andarmene.. è solo difficile ammetterlo ed ancora più doloroso metterlo in pratica..
> 
> L'unica cosa di cui sono felice è di non aver avuto dei figli come avrebbe voluto lui.. durante la convivenza..


Io ho 32 anni e mi sento un fiorellino di campo... 

Questo per dire che quello che ti senti non vale una cippa. Non stare con un figlio di buona donna perché ti senti arrivata e le tue amiche sono tutte sposate, con figli e compagni meravigliosi.
Non credere alla favola che non esiste.

Manda affanculo al più presto sto schifo di personaggio e fregatene.
Un Uomo non usa la prossima ventura morte di suo padre per farsi una scopata e tenersi accanto una poveretta che la personalità l'ha lasciata a marcire sul comodino anni fa.

Se sei affezionata a tuo suocero nulla ti vieta di parlargli tranquillamente per spiegargli come stanno le cose...
E se pensi che la cosa lo possa far soffrire allora sparisci senza dir niente.
È più facile accettare che un figlio si sia trovato una stronza piuttosto che rendersi conto di aver cresciuto un disonesto.


----------



## net (15 Luglio 2014)

Io ho 29 anni Carol, e mi sono sentita come tu ti senti adesso a soli 23 anni. Perchè non è l'età forse a condizionarti, ma la differenza tra ciò che è la tua vita e ciò che vorresti che fosse. Ciò che vedi negli altri, ciò che ti sembra che gli altri abbiano, è forse ciò che traspare anche agli altri della tua coppia. I turbiniii, i problemi, li conosce solo chi ci è dentro. Io a quell' età ho avuto grandi difficoltà, mi sentivo molto sola... perchè lo ero. Sola, in una città in cui non conoscevo quasi nessuno, abbandonata da un ragazzino terribile ma che credevo di amare, dal quale dipendevo affettivamente, abbandonata da una famiglia che non approvava le mie scelte e non mi rivolgeva la parola. Ero una ragazzina, ma mi sono sentita come se fosse troppo tardi per riprendere in mano la mia vita, ed ho pensato che da allora in poi non avrei avuto più nessuno accanto. Ho pensato di tornare indietro, supplicare l'uomo che mi aveva abbandonata di tornare assieme a me. Invece ho detto no. Invece sono qui, sono serena, e non sono una roccia. Non serve una forza disumana, ma solo amore verso sè stessi e la voglia di costruire qualcosa di bello per sè e per chi verrà. Troverai tanto nel tuo futuro, sicuramente tante cose che ora non hai, e non devi fare altro che prepararti. Se hai un forte perchè, il come non è un problema, mi diceva qualcuno. Perchè? Perchè sei viva, sei giovane, sei una persona sensibile e devi mirare alla felicità, che è un diritto di tutti. Cerca il modo migliore di chiudere tutto, ma fallo lontano da lui. Perchè mentre pensi, mentre cerchi, potresti adagiarti. E scusa il pippone esistenziale, sono un pò pesante


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho 32 anni e mi sento un fiorellino di campo...
> 
> Questo per dire che quello che ti senti non vale una cippa. Non stare con un figlio di buona donna perché ti senti arrivata e le tue amiche sono tutte sposate, con figli e compagni meravigliosi.
> Non credere alla favola che non esiste.
> ...


grande Nicka.


----------



## sheldon (15 Luglio 2014)

*dici che*

a 30 le tue amiche sono tutte "sistemate",ma sai quante a 35/40 si separano perchè non hanno avuto la fortuna tua,quella di capire con chi avevano a che fare (ovviamente vale anche l'inverso per l'uomo).
Guarda il tutto da una prospettiva corretta:lui,in un momento in cui TU dedicavi tempo e forze non solo al tuo fidanzato,ma anche alla sua famiglia,in un momento in cui la tua disponibilita' era al 110%,che scrupoli si è fatto nei tuoi confronti?
Ha cambiato qualcosa?ha mollato l'altra perchè tu eri cosi' disponibile?NO!!!...ha continuato bellamente come prima ed avrebbe continuato ancora se non fossero intervenuti fattori esterni alla sua volonta'.
In piu' ,non è neanche onesto adesso che è stato scoperto,ti ricatta con la storia del padre;anche qui,ragiona,se lui fosse minimamente,dico minimamente corretto,l'ultima cosa da dire sarebbe questa.
Sara' anche bello,bravo,ne fara' 3 al mattino,4 al pomeriggio e 5 alla sera,ma che uomo è?..nonostante l'eta' è un ragazzino viziato,che frigna perchè è stato scoperto,che al posto di esserti doppiamente grato,ti tradisce da tre anni,che non si assume le sue responsabilita',ma che fa leva con miserabili ricatti sulla tua bonta',vuoi veramente sposare uno cosi?
Dai retta ad un "vecchio",per avere un futuro condiviso,dove i problemi non diminuiranno,ma aumenteranno,dove ci saranno momenti di "stanca",bisogna partire da basi solide e non sempre comunque le cose andranno per il meglio.
Con le vostre basi dove volete arrivare?Non per essere Cassandra,ma,nel caso continuaste,il vostro futuro sarebbe gia' scritto ..........un bel assegno agli avvocati.
Non farti impietosire,è in ballo la tua vita,questa è solo una parentesi,anche breve,lo capirai dopo col senno del poi.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> una donna italiana nella fascia 15-55 anni, se proprio non è la cugina scorfana della Bindi, un uomo con cui fare sesso lo trova nell'arco di una sera.
> 
> basta una scollatura più pronunciata o una mini più fasciante.
> 
> ...





Hellseven ha detto:


> Verde mio.
> se poi incontra il sottoscritto basta la carta di identità


Che cose gratificanti che CI dite :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lo stai ancora difendendo...
> Chi ti dice che il prossimo fidanzato ti faccia capire che era pessimo anche a letto?


O:T. sono le cose che provo quando leggo te.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente si evita di rigirare il coltello nella piaga a chi sta male.
> Ma nel tuo caso mi sa che potrebbe farti bene.
> Quindi, scusa.
> Ma ti sta fottendo alla grande e non in senso buono.
> ...


Eh sì bisogna visualizzare.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O:T. sono le cose che provo quando leggo te.


Ti capisco, ma io ho 52 anni e 25 anni di matrimonio alle spalle.
E ti assicuro che ultimamente sono cambiate taaaaaaaante cose!:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (15 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ma io ho 52 anni e 25 anni di matrimonio alle spalle.
> E ti assicuro che ultimamente sono cambiate taaaaaaaante cose!:mrgreen:


Spero tutte a tuo favore!


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Spero tutte a tuo favore!


Esatto!

Sai i 'famosi' fogli? Hanno sortito l'effetto desiderato.


----------



## disincantata (15 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> una donna italiana nella fascia 15-55 anni, se proprio non è la cugina scorfana della Bindi, un uomo con cui fare sesso lo trova nell'arco di una sera.
> 
> basta una scollatura più pronunciata o una mini più fasciante.
> 
> ...


A 56 scadiamo? 

Mai stata meglio di adesso in orizzontale.....prossimi 61 ah ah ah 

Spero si rassicurino tutte quelle più giovani......l'importante è continuare l'allenamento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A 56 scadiamo?
> 
> Mai stata meglio di adesso in orizzontale.....prossimi 61 ah ah ah
> 
> Spero si rassicurino tutte quelle più giovani......l'importante è continuare l'allenamento.


grande Disi, mi stavo già facendo una mano di conti:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A 56 scadiamo?
> 
> Mai stata meglio di adesso in orizzontale.....prossimi 61 ah ah ah
> 
> Spero si rassicurino tutte quelle più giovani......l'importante è continuare l'allenamento.


Non avevo dubbi, ma hai fatto bene a ricordarlo [emoji1]


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Lo so che per una donna è facile trovare qualcuno con cui far sesso.. ma a me piace farlo con lui e devo ammettere che è stronzo ma è bello da morire.. e non sto esagerando..
> Sono stata stupida ma non ci casco più..


E poi sarebbe l'uomo quello che ragiona con l'uccello.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E poi sarebbe l'uomo quello che ragiona con l'uccello.


Scusa, eh, ma l'uomo ragiona con l'uccello, e la donna con il cervello (che comprende ANCHE la passerina)!:rotfl:


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> grande Disi, mi stavo già facendo una mano di conti:mrgreen:


Paura, ehhhhhh?????


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Paura, ehhhhhh?????


eh, oh. Già ho il lavoro sempre a scadenza...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> *Lo so che per una donna è facile trovare qualcuno con cui far sesso..* ma a me piace farlo con lui e devo ammettere che è stronzo ma è bello da morire.. e non sto esagerando..
> Sono stata stupida ma non ci casco più..


Bè oddio. Dipende.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè oddio. Dipende.


Se ci si accontenta ... :unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Scusa, eh, ma l'uomo ragiona con l'uccello, e la donna con il cervello (che comprende ANCHE la passerina)!:rotfl:


Questa è una leggenda metropolitana. Quando vi scatta l'ormone, al confronto un Jamaicano Arrapato in Crisi d'Astinenza vi spiccia casa.


----------



## Nicka (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa è una leggenda metropolitana. Quando vi scatta l'ormone, al confronto un Jamaicano Arrapato in Crisi d'Astinenza vi spiccia casa.


Devo quotare...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè oddio. Dipende.





sienne ha detto:


> Se ci si accontenta ... :unhappy:



Per un breve periodo ho frequentato un forum di fantasie erotiche.
Una posto carino, a dire la verità, con qualche distinguo.

Cmq, arrivò una ragazza, postò la propria foto, non era una bellezza, e disse che cercava qualche bel ragazzo per fare sesso. Diceva di sapere di essere brutta -non era poi così brutta ma insomma- ma che cmq lei voleva solo bei ragazzi, diceva che le piaceva il sesso e che a letto faceva "tutto".

Ovviamente il suo annuncio scatenò un pò di discussioni, e ritornò a dire che diversi utenti le avevano mandato le loro foto, che aveva scelto, che si erano visti, e che si era divertita molto.

Un "pò" squallido per i miei gusti eh! 

Cmq, lei disse che aveva avuto quel che cercava.


----------



## net (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa è una leggenda metropolitana. Quando vi scatta l'ormone, al confronto un Jamaicano Arrapato in Crisi d'Astinenza vi spiccia casa.


:sonar::sonar::mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per un breve periodo ho frequentato un forum di fantasie erotiche.
> Una posto carino, a dire la verità, con qualche distinguo.
> 
> Cmq, arrivò una ragazza, postò la propria foto, non era una bellezza, e disse che cercava qualche bel ragazzo per fare sesso. Diceva di sapere di essere brutta -non era poi così brutta ma insomma- ma che cmq lei voleva solo bei ragazzi, diceva che le piaceva il sesso e che a letto faceva "tutto".
> ...


Ma questo per dire che volendo qualunque donna potrebbe trovare da scopare su un forum di fantasie erotiche pieno di maschi allupati?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questo per dire che volendo qualunque donna potrebbe trovare da scopare su un forum di fantasie erotiche pieno di maschi allupati?


Non so, io ho visto quell'unico esempio, cmq immagino che, come dice Sienne, se ti accontenti e vuoi solo quello e cerchi nei posti "giusti" sì, trovi. 

Oppure a una adunata degli alpini.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa è una leggenda metropolitana. Quando vi scatta l'ormone, al confronto un Jamaicano Arrapato in Crisi d'Astinenza vi spiccia casa.


Allra, rispiego.
L'uomo ragiona SOLO con l'attrezzo, la donna ANCHE con l'attrezza.
E siccome siamo più brave in tutto, anche nell'arrapamento battiamo il jiamaicano!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

P.S. sto scherzando e dicendo banalità, che si capisca, eh!


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, oh. Già ho il lavoro sempre a scadenza...


Eh, eh!:carneval:
Altro no, vero? Abbiamo già dato, grazie! Avanti un'altra!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so, io ho visto quell'unico esempio, cmq immagino che, come dice Sienne, se ti accontenti e vuoi solo quello e cerchi nei posti "giusti" sì, trovi.
> 
> Oppure a una adunata degli alpini.


Bè ma certo. Però devi cercare nei posti giusti. Altrimenti mica è così semplice, anche con gli alpini se non sono particolarmente ciucchi e non ti scambiano per un mulo.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè ma certo. Però devi cercare nei posti giusti. Altrimenti mica è così semplice, anche con gli alpini se non sono particolarmente ciucchi e non ti scambiano per un mulo.


Certo.

Non ho mai pensato che una donna, pure se bella, possa avere chi vuole.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Allra, rispiego.
> L'uomo ragiona SOLO con l'attrezzo, la donna ANCHE con l'attrezza.
> E siccome siamo più brave in tutto, anche nell'arrapamento battiamo il jiamaicano!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> P.S. sto scherzando e dicendo banalità, che si capisca, eh!


E' quell' ANCHE la vostra più grande sciagura.

Manitù benedica il nostro SOLO invece


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' quell' ANCHE la vostra più grande sciagura.
> 
> Manitù benedica il nostro SOLO invece


Seeeeeeeee! Per fortuna siamo ANCHE e non SOLO!
Ma la fortuna, si sappia, è anche vostra!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Seeeeeeeee! Per fortuna siamo ANCHE e non SOLO!
> Ma la fortuna, si sappia, è anche vostra!:mrgreen:


Fidati. E' proprio l'ANCHE che vi frega. 

Io sono per: A ognuno il proprio lavoro. Voi invece create CONFLITTI D'INTERESSI che al confronto Dell'Utri è un bamboccetto.

Noi invece. Lavora una SOLA cosa alla volta. Senza invasioni di territori.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fidati. E' proprio l'ANCHE che vi frega.
> 
> Io sono per: A ognuno il proprio lavoro. Voi invece create CONFLITTI D'INTERESSI che al confronto Dell'Utri è un bamboccetto.
> 
> Noi invece. Lavora una SOLA cosa alla volta. Senza invasioni di territori.


Si, si sa che non siete in grado di essere multitasking! Nessuno è perfetto!
Ma è per questo che vi amiamo!:smile:


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' quell' ANCHE la vostra più grande sciagura.
> 
> Manitù benedica il nostro SOLO invece



Ciao 

eh, vi siete un po' adeguati alle circostanze, normale, si chiama evoluzione ... 
State allo stadio della torta e la ciliegia ... ma non avete ancora capito cosa significa,
e vi incasinate anche di più ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> eh, vi siete un po' adeguati alle circostanze, normale, si chiama evoluzione ...
> State allo stadio della torta e la ciliegia ... ma non avete ancora capito cosa significa,
> ...


Che poi è la stessa cosa che dico io  Ma creare conflitti d'interessi  Che ci s'incasina.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi è la stessa cosa che dico io  Ma creare conflitti d'interessi  Che ci s'incasina.



Ciao

una lezione, per il fidanzato dell'autrice del thread ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi è la stessa cosa che dico io  Ma creare conflitti d'interessi  Che ci s'incasina.


No, no, Sienne dice che non vi siete ancora evoluti!
Eh, vabbè, magari nel prossimo mondo!:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, no, Sienne dice che non vi siete ancora evoluti!
> Eh, vabbè, magari nel prossimo mondo!:rotfl:



Ciao

:mrgreen: ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, no, Sienne dice che non vi siete ancora evoluti!
> Eh, vabbè, magari nel prossimo mondo!:rotfl:


Ma io non mi voglio evolvere.


----------



## lolapal (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io non mi voglio evolvere.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

A voi sfugge una grande verità. Oppure vi ostinate a non volerla vedere.

Il Manuale delle Istruzioni dell'Uomo perfetto consta di sole tre pagine, delle quali la prima è il titolo e la terza è il sommario.

Voi invece siete inevitabilmente attratte da quelli che di pagine ne hanno molte di più, senza però rendervi conto che quelle pagine sono state aggiunte per spiegare le varie operazioni di BUG FIXING


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io non mi voglio evolvere.


E ceeeeeertooooooooo!
Sai quanto è più comodo?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A voi sfugge una grande verità. Oppure vi ostinate a non volerla vedere.
> 
> Il Manuale delle Istruzioni dell'Uomo perfetto consta di sole tre pagine, delle quali la prima è il titolo e la terza è il sommario.
> 
> Voi invece siete inevitabilmente attratte da quelli che di pagine ne hanno molte di più, senza però rendervi conto che quelle pagine sono state aggiunte per spiegare le varie operazioni di BUG FIXING


:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A voi sfugge una grande verità. Oppure vi ostinate a non volerla vedere.
> 
> Il Manuale delle Istruzioni dell'Uomo perfetto consta di sole tre pagine, delle quali la prima è il titolo e la terza è il sommario.
> 
> Voi invece siete inevitabilmente attratte da quelli che di pagine ne hanno molte di più, senza però rendervi conto che quelle pagine sono state aggiunte per spiegare le varie operazioni di BUG FIXING



Ciao

certo, se già solo il titolo e il sommario è un solo errore ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## lolapal (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Si, si sa che non siete in grado di essere multitasking! Nessuno è perfetto!
> Ma è per questo che vi amiamo!:smile:


Io non sono multitasking da questo punto di vista, se l'ormone parte, parte... mi tocca andare a recuperarlo...


----------



## lolapal (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A voi sfugge una grande verità. Oppure vi ostinate a non volerla vedere.
> 
> Il Manuale delle Istruzioni dell'Uomo perfetto consta di sole tre pagine, delle quali la prima è il titolo e la terza è il sommario.
> 
> Voi invece siete inevitabilmente attratte da quelli che di pagine ne hanno molte di più, senza però rendervi conto che quelle pagine sono state aggiunte per spiegare le varie operazioni di BUG FIXING


Ah! C'erano le istruzioni?


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> View attachment 8761


Già, già. Ma non diciamoglielo, che mica capiscono!:rotfl:


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ah! C'erano le istruzioni?


Certo! Per capire come leggere il titolo e il sommario!:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Già, già. Ma non diciamoglielo, che mica capiscono!:rotfl:


Perché non tutti sanno l'inglese...


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ah! C'erano le istruzioni?


Ovvio  Istruzioni però che voi da presuntuose (Voi sapete tutto) vi ostinate a non leggere


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ovvio  Istruzioni però che voi da presuntuose (Voi sapete tutto) vi ostinate a non leggere


Noi leggiamo tutto, è che certe letture annoiano!


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Noi leggiamo tutto, è che certe letture annoiano!


Noi leggiamo tutto è un parolone


----------



## lolapal (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ovvio  Istruzioni però che voi da presuntuose (Voi sapete tutto) vi ostinate a non leggere


Ma il linguaggio tecnico è di una noia mortale! E spesso il finale è loffio...


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Noi leggiamo tutto è un parolone


Sì, a volte anche tra le righe.
Voi ci riuscite?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma il linguaggio tecnico è di una noia mortale! E spesso il finale è loffio...


Non a caso è proprio per questo che la capacità di una donna di risolvere un problema semplice è inversamente proporzionale alla distanza che la separa dal telefono


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, a volte anche tra le righe.
> Voi ci riuscite?


Non ci proviamo proprio. 

E sai perché ? Di solito tra due righe, non c'è scritto niente 

Lo vedi, si finisce sempre lì. Per voi tra le righe c'è un mondo. Per noi tra le righe c'è solo lo spazio bianco che separa la riga sopra e la riga sotto.


----------



## lolapal (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non a caso è proprio per questo che la capacità di una donna di risolvere un problema semplice è inversamente proporzionale alla distanza che la separa dal telefono


Io la ruota della macchina me la so cambiare da sola... e mi capita più spesso di risponderci, al telefono... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ci proviamo proprio.
> 
> E sai perché ? Di solito tra due righe, non c'è scritto niente
> 
> Lo vedi, si finisce sempre lì. Per voi tra le righe c'è un mondo. Per noi tra le righe c'è solo lo spazio bianco che separa la riga sopra e la riga sotto.


Se tra due righe ci fosse stato qualcosa degno di essere letto, non lo avrebbero certo scritto fra le righe


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ci proviamo proprio.
> 
> E sai perché ? Di solito tra due righe, non c'è scritto niente
> 
> Lo vedi, si finisce sempre lì. Per voi tra le righe c'è un mondo. Per noi tra le righe c'è solo lo spazio bianco che separa la riga sopra e la riga sotto.





Tubarao ha detto:


> Se tra due righe ci fosse stato qualcosa degno di essere letto, non lo avrebbero certo scritto fra le righe



:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ci proviamo proprio.
> 
> E sai perché ? Di solito tra due righe, non c'è scritto niente
> 
> Lo vedi, si finisce sempre lì. Per voi tra le righe c'è un mondo. Per noi tra le righe c'è solo lo spazio bianco che separa la riga sopra e la riga sotto.


Finalmente ho capito perché non te la danno facilmente come ai maestri di tennis.....
Una volta qui sopra hai scritto rivolgendosi a qualche utentessa [emoji1] di diffidare degli uomini che sostengono di sapere e capire come funziona il cervello femminile....

E tu lo stai sostenendo da svariati post, a quanto pare 


:rotfl;

Edit: mi hai fornito un assist irresistibile


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ci proviamo proprio.
> 
> E sai perché ? Di solito tra due righe, non c'è scritto niente
> 
> Lo vedi, si finisce sempre lì. Per voi tra le righe c'è un mondo. Per noi tra le righe c'è solo lo spazio bianco che separa la riga sopra e la riga sotto.



Ciao

è vero, finisce sempre lì ... non unite le righe ...  



sienne


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se tra due righe ci fosse stato qualcosa degno di essere letto, non lo avrebbero certo scritto fra le righe


Non qualcosa degno di essere *letto*, ma di essere *capito*. E' diverso!!!!:mrgreen:

P.S: uffa, devo andare!
Ah, se vedete Carola07, ditele che il cazzeggio serve anche a tirarla un po' su di morale!
O dite che ieri l'ho spaventata?


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2014)

*Corol*



Carol07 ha detto:


> Non so da dove cominciare.. Ti svegli una mattina e scopri che tutto ciò in cui hai sempre creduto non esiste più, o forse non è mai esistito. Per me è stato così, dopo anni di fidanzamento, una casa e la prospettiva di un matrimonio, scopro che il mio “ fidanzato” ha una doppia vita con un'altra persona una collega, una donna che sicuramente fequenta meno di me. Dal momento che trascorre con me ed i suoi familiari la stragrande maggioranza del suo tempo.. Non riesco a trovare parole diverse per dirlo.. all’inizio ero furiosa, poi disperata, ora sono soltanto sotto shock e mi domando.. come e quando? E come può l’altra credere di esserne la legittima compagna, se sono io a frequentare la sua famiglia, a partecipare ad ogni occasione importante.. ? Ditemi voi..



Premesso che stai accanto ad una merda,che frequenta un altra merda come lui,e che dovresti solo che riprenderti la tua vita, però mi chiedo:ma davanti a queste vite parallele.... voi dove state? in quale mondo vivete?ma non vi accorgete di nulla o fate finta?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è vero, finisce sempre lì ... non unite le righe ...
> 
> ...


Perché unire ciò che qualcuno ha voluto creare separato.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Ma a me va benissimo se un uomo non legge tra le righe. Ho imparato, e lascio davvero bianco quel bianco.
Il problema è che spesso saltano allegramente interi paragrafi. Pure se sono brevi e con parole non più lunghe di "neve".

E poi si incazzano pure se gli chiedi se hanno letto davvero..


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché unire ciò che qualcuno ha voluto creare separato.



Ciao

ma per sostegno ... un pochino alla volta ... 
inizia a unire ... ti si aprirà un mondo ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Finalmente ho capito perché non te la danno facilmente come ai maestri di tennis.....
> Una volta qui sopra hai scritto rivolgendosi a qualche utentessa [emoji1] di diffidare degli uomini che sostengono di sapere e capire come funziona il cervello femminile....
> 
> E tu lo stai sostenendo da svariati post, a quanto pare
> ...


Ma io mica sto sostenendo di essere a conoscenza del funzionamento del cervello femminile. 

E ribadisco quello che dissi: nessun uomo potrebbe mai saperlo, e chi afferma ciò è un mistificatore, oppure è Passante, che però non è mistificatore, ma uno tosto


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io mica sto sostenendo di essere a conoscenza del funzionamento del cervello femminile.
> 
> E ribadisco quello che dissi: nessun uomo potrebbe mai saperlo, e chi afferma ciò è un mistificatore, oppure è Passante, che però non è mistificatore, ma uno tosto


oppure ha solo davvero capito tutto.
oppure, a noi veramente non ce ne frega nulla che capiate oppure no....voglio dire, i numeri parlano da soli


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> oppure ha solo davvero capito tutto.
> oppure, a noi veramente non ce ne frega nulla che capiate oppure no....voglio dire, i numeri parlano da soli


Quali numeri ?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quali numeri ?


uffa 
vabbe lasciamo stare, oggi non e' giornata qui.


----------



## Carol07 (16 Luglio 2014)

Credo di aver perso un po' il filo del discorso.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Credo di aver perso un po' il filo del discorso.. :mrgreen:



Non ti preoccupare si ricomincia da qua 

Come stai oggi?  Come va?


----------



## Carol07 (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non qualcosa degno di essere *letto*, ma di essere *capito*. E' diverso!!!!:mrgreen:
> 
> P.S: uffa, devo andare!
> Ah, se vedete Carola07, ditele che il cazzeggio serve anche a tirarla un po' su di morale!
> O dite che ieri l'ho spaventata?


Non mi sono spaventata.. sono stata solo un po' impegnata.. :smile:


----------



## Carol07 (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare si ricomincia da qua
> 
> Come stai oggi?  Come va?



Meglio.. non so se è un bene.. però a volte guardandolo mentre dorme.. li tranquillo.. mi rendo conto che non ha una coscienza, che per lui tutto è un gioco.. mi verrebbe voglia di spaccargli la faccia..


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Credo di aver perso un po' il filo del discorso.. :mrgreen:


il filo del discorso è sostanzialmente questo: sei stata per 10 anni fidanzata con uno che negli ultimi 3 aveva una relazione con un'altra:
quando ti diceva di andare a giocare a calcetto(per dire), andava con lei.
Per stare con lei in questi anni ti ha mentito, tu gli lavavi gli indumenti che aveva messo quando era con lei, lo abbracciavi quando tornava dall'aver incontrato lei ecc..
Fino a qui, tutto rientra nel normale tradimento.
Oltre a questo però, a lei aveva detto che avrebbe lasciato te per lei e per questo lei continuava la storia.
Ora ti trovi con uno che non solo ha avuto una storia parallela, ma che non se ne assume la responsabilità e anzi tenta di far sentire in colpa te nel caso tu decida di lasciarlo.
Allo stato attuale delle cose io propendo anche per l'ipotesi che con l'altra gli incontri stiano continuando o siano solo temporaneamente sospesi: diversamente, visto che non si è fatta scrupoli a contattarti, molto probabilmente l'avresti saputo, in qualche modo.
Bon: tu per il momento non hai obblighi verso questa persona.
Non sei sposata, non avete figli.
Pensi di poter costruire una famiglia, serenamente, con lui?


----------



## Carol07 (16 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Premesso che stai accanto ad una merda,che frequenta un altra merda come lui,e che dovresti solo che riprenderti la tua vita, però mi chiedo:ma davanti a queste vite parallele.... voi dove state? in quale mondo vivete?ma non vi accorgete di nulla o fate finta?



Io sto con lui quasi 24 ore al giorno.. Lei lo vedeva soltanto 2/3 volte la settimana.. per poche ore.. non pensavo che avesse un' altra relazione di 10/12 ore settimanali.. Pensavo che lavorasse.. in quelle ore..
Non sono una persona gelosa.. mi fidavo di ciò che mi raccontava..


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il filo del discorso è sostanzialmente questo: sei stata per 10 anni fidanzata con uno che negli ultimi 3 aveva una relazione con un'altra:
> quando ti diceva di andare a giocare a calcetto(per dire), andava con lei.
> Per stare con lei in questi anni ti ha mentito, tu gli lavavi gli indumenti che aveva messo quando era con lei, lo abbracciavi quando tornava dall'aver incontrato lei ecc..
> Fino a qui, tutto rientra nel normale tradimento.
> ...


quoto con furore


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Meglio.. non so se è un bene.. però a volte guardandolo mentre dorme.. li tranquillo.. mi rendo conto che non ha una coscienza, che per lui tutto è un gioco.. mi verrebbe voglia di spaccargli la faccia..


Ma non gliela spaccherai. Cercare di scoprirne il perché sarà il primo passo verso la tua libertà.


----------



## Carol07 (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il filo del discorso è sostanzialmente questo: sei stata per 10 anni fidanzata con uno che negli ultimi 3 aveva una relazione con un'altra:
> quando ti diceva di andare a giocare a calcetto(per dire), andava con lei.
> Per stare con lei in questi anni ti ha mentito, tu gli lavavi gli indumenti che aveva messo quando era con lei, lo abbracciavi quando tornava dall'aver incontrato lei ecc..
> Fino a qui, tutto rientra nel normale tradimento.
> ...



Non penso di potermi costruire un futuro con lui.. tanto meno avere dei figli, che avrebbero i suoi geni..


----------



## Carol07 (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non gliela spaccherai. Cercare di scoprirne il perché sarà il primo passo verso la tua libertà.


Non gliela spaccherò.. fisicamente.. Ma siccome "perdere la faccia" è il suo punto debole.. visto che continua a ripeterlo.. gliela farò perdere del tutto..


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non penso di potermi costruire un futuro con lui.. tanto meno avere dei figli, che avrebbero i suoi geni..


Lascia stare la genetica. Quindi cosa pensi di fare?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non penso di potermi costruire un futuro con lui.. tanto meno avere dei figli, che avrebbero i suoi geni..


questo, dopo 10 anni, deve essere un pensiero devastante e mi dispiace tantissimo....
non oso immaginare come si possa passare quasi una vita ad immaginare una famiglia con quell uomo e poi...non riuscire piu ad immaginarlo...perche e' cosi. non e' che non lo immagini piu, non ci riesci piu, che e' diverso. e la differenza forse sta nel fatto che vorresto ancora immaginarlo, ci provi, ci provi davvero, ma il tuo cervello non produce nulla...
un abbraccio


----------



## Carol07 (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lascia stare la genetica. Quindi cosa pensi di fare?



Me ne andrò.. Ma non certo  in silenzio..


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Me ne andrò.. Ma non certo in silenzio..


Senti, guarda che capisco come sei spaccata in due. Il tradimento ti spacca sempre in due: quello che credevi che fosse e quello che invece era.
Da una parte continui a vedere in lui quello che vedevi prima di scoprire cosa stava facendo.
Dall'altra ti devi arrendere ai fatti.
E' dura: hai qualcuno con cui ti sei confidata, a parte noi?


----------



## Carol07 (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti, guarda che capisco come sei spaccata in due. Il tradimento ti spacca sempre in due: quello che credevi che fosse e quello che invece era.
> Da una parte continui a vedere in lui quello che vedevi prima di scoprire cosa stava facendo.
> Dall'altra ti devi arrendere ai fatti.
> E' dura: hai qualcuno con cui ti sei confidata, a parte noi?


Si ma non mi possono capire.. non hanno mai avuto una relazione importante.. sono due persone single e convinte di esserlo.. quindi non hanno capito nemmeno per un attimo la mia titubanza.. anche se mi vogliono bene e mi sono vicine..


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Si ma non mi possono capire.. non hanno mai avuto una relazione importante.. sono due persone single e convinte di esserlo.. quindi *non hanno capito nemmeno per un attimo la mia titubanza*.. anche se mi vogliono bene e mi sono vicine..


faccio fatica a capirla pure io, figurati:mrgreen:
Nel senso: fai un resoconto razionale della storia e ... vedi quali sono le possibilità.
Io credo che oggettivamente siano ristrette.
Ne hai parlato ai tuoi? Immagino che sia dura pure quella parte lì.


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non gliela spaccherò.. fisicamente.. Ma siccome "perdere la faccia" è il suo punto debole.. visto che continua a ripeterlo.. gliela farò perdere del tutto..


è forte il desiderio di vendetta, di spaccargli la testa, di fargli perdere la faccia ma a cosa servirebbe? ti farebbe stare meglio?no.faresti solo sapere a tutti i fatti vostri...e non è detto che le reazioni sarebbero quelle che t'aspetti tu perché spesso quello che a noi traditi sembra ovvio gli altri lo affrontano con sospetto e rimangono increduli.concentra le tue forze a stare meglio


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

in effetti, ho difficoltà pure io a capire del perché titubare ... 
Credo, di comprendere bene questo termine ... 

Ma forse intendi, stare sotto shock, e essere incredula,
ma sapendo ugualmente ... a cosa vai incontro e cosa fare ... 

Non perdere ulterior tempo. Te ne ha rubato già abbastanza ... 
Affronta la situazione ... e sfogati qui quanto vuoi ... 

Un abbraccio ... 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

devi andartene tu? Non puoi cacciarlo di casa e bon?

Magari però preferisci cambiare completamente casa, in effetti...


----------



## disincantata (16 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Meglio.. non so se è un bene.. però a volte guardandolo mentre dorme.. li tranquillo.. mi rendo conto che non ha una coscienza, che per lui tutto è un gioco.. mi verrebbe voglia di spaccargli la faccia..


Come ti capisco.  Tu pero" te lo ripeto hai vinto al lotto scoprendolo prima di farci figli.

scappa cara.

Te lo dico come fossi mia figlia.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come ti capisco.  *Tu pero" te lo ripeto hai vinto al lotto scoprendolo prima di farci figli.*
> 
> scappa cara.
> 
> Te lo dico come fossi mia figlia.


guarda che non e' vero....mi sembra assurdo anche doverlo scrivere


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> guarda che non e' vero....mi sembra assurdo anche doverlo scrivere



Ciao miss,

perché secondo te no?

Cioè, ... lo ha scoperto ora e non tra dieci anni ... 
Con due figli piccoli ... e con un mutuo ... obblighi ecc. 

Se parli di sogni infranti ... sempre meglio che una realtà crudele ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> perché secondo te no?
> 
> ...


perche il dolore dentro non cambia se hai o meno i figli o ti sei sposata, perche queste cose l hai fatte sulla scia di, si, 10 anni insieme.
figli e matrimonio sono solo il risultato finale di progetti passioni amore e sogni di 10 anni. (in questo caso)
il tradimento,e questo qui viene detto ogni due per sempre, e' rivolto alla compagna/o non ai figli. il torto subito e' tuo. con o senza figli


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche il dolore dentro non cambia se hai o meno i figli o ti sei sposata, perche queste cose l hai fatte sulla scia di, si, 10 anni insieme.
> figli e matrimonio sono solo il risultato finale di progetti passioni amore e sogni di 10 anni. (in questo caso)
> il tradimento,e questo qui viene detto ogni due per sempre, e' rivolto alla compagna/o non ai figli. il torto subito e' tuo. con o senza figli


Quando non ci sono figli il dolore è tutto tuo e te lo smazzi da sola.
quando hai figli c'è anche il loro e lo senti tutto.
il dolore come donna è uguale. Ma in più c'è il dolore di madre che sente il dolore dei figli e pensa al loro futuro.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quando non ci sono figli il dolore è tutto tuo e te lo smazzi da sola.
> quando hai figli c'è anche il loro e lo senti tutto.
> il dolore come donna è uguale. Ma in più c'è il dolore di madre che sente il dolore dei figli e pensa al loro futuro.



e allora? 
perche non parli anche del fatto che magari fino a due giuorni prima di scoprire lei stava sognando gravidanza matrimoni famiglie etc etc e dopo due giorni il cervello vuoto....non so quanti anni abbia carol, ma diciamo ne ha 30.....cazzo ti svegli dopo 10 anni che sogni un figlio (per dire) e sai che non ce l avrai piu con quell uomo, che devi ricominciare da capo, che chissa se amerai di nuovo...
ci sono altri 1000 cazzi per la testa anche quando sei nubile e vieni tradita....


----------



## disincantata (16 Luglio 2014)

Carol07;1373652Io sto con lui quasi 24 ore al giorno.. Lei lo vedeva soltanto 2/3 volte la settimana.. per poche ore.. non pensavo che avesse un' altra relazione di 10/12 ore settimanali.. Pensavo che lavorasse.. in quelle ore..
Non sono una persona gelosa.. mi fidavo di ciò che mi raccontava..[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> Siamo un esercito.
> 
> una relazione può esserci anche vedendosi solo poche volte all'anno. ....se le circostanze lo impongono. ...eppure è sempre un tradimento.
> 
> Tre volte a settimana è quasi un matrimonio. Togli il quasi.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e allora?
> perche non parli anche del fatto che magari fino a due giuorni prima di scoprire lei stava sognando gravidanza matrimoni famiglie etc etc e dopo due giorni il cervello vuoto....non so quanti anni abbia carol, ma diciamo ne ha 30.....cazzo ti svegli dopo 10 anni che sogni un figlio (per dire) e sai che non ce l avrai piu con quell uomo, che devi ricominciare da capo, che chissa se amerai di nuovo...
> ci sono altri 1000 cazzi per la testa anche quando sei nubile e vieni tradita....



Non sto dicendo che non faccia male.

E, come ho detto, il dolore come donna tradita lo senti tutto sempre. Prima ci sono, come dici tu, i sogni, i desideri, l'amore. I ricordi costruiti in 10 anni. Che questi 10 anni fossero da morosi o da fidanzati o da sposati, il dolore non cambia.
Ma, se ci sono figli, diventa tutto infinitamente più incasinato, e si AGGIUNGE il dolore dei tuoi figli.
Anche se tu non hai colpa, anche se non viene da te, tu vedi e senti in te il dolore dei figli. E' un qualcosa in più di quello che già c'è.
E fai anche più fatica a chiudere. E anche chiuso, dovrai, per tutta la vita, continuare ad avere a che fare con quell'uomo, perchè è il padre dei tuoi figli. E sorridere civilmente alla cresima e alla laurea anche se vorresti tirargli una testata. Continuerà, ogni volta che lo vedi, a infilarti uno stiletto nel cuore.

Quindi, se hai la sfiga di essere tradita in maniera imperdonabile, sì, penso sia meglio scoprirlo prima di avere figli che dopo. E, questo però per mere convenienze pratiche, prima del matrimonio che dopo.

Già soffri come un cane, e poi affrontare la trafila di avvocati, udienze magari, parlare della divisione delle cose, che già stai con la testa chissà dove. E' peggio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e allora?
> perche non parli anche del fatto che magari fino a due giuorni prima di scoprire lei stava sognando gravidanza matrimoni famiglie etc etc e dopo due giorni il cervello vuoto....non so quanti anni abbia carol, ma diciamo ne ha 30.....cazzo ti svegli dopo 10 anni che sogni un figlio (per dire) e sai che non ce l avrai piu con quell uomo, che devi ricominciare da capo, che chissa se amerai di nuovo...
> ci sono altri 1000 cazzi per la testa anche quando sei nubile e vieni tradita....


Ma indubbiamente, non è una gara di dolore. Però pensa se lei avesse dei figli adesso: sarebbe condizionata nelle decisioni, oltre che addolorata.
E dovrebbe decidere anche per loro, dovrebbe sentire anche il peso di quella responsabilità.
10 anni sono tanti, è un terzo della vita che ha passato con quell'uomo: ma ora lei è libera di decidere e libera anche di decidere di non vederlo più(oddio, è costratta dal lavoro adesso ma quello si può cambiare).
Quando hai dei figli, l'uomo che ti ha fatto tanto soffrire continua ad essere il loro padre, e devi continuare a relazionarti con lui.
Quando hai dei figli non puoi ricominciare da capo.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non mi sono spaventata.. sono stata solo un po' impegnata.. :smile:


Ah, ok!



Carol07 ha detto:


> Meglio.. non so se è un bene.. però a volte guardandolo mentre dorme.. li tranquillo.. mi rendo conto che non ha una coscienza, che per lui tutto è un gioco.. mi verrebbe voglia di spaccargli la faccia..


Ohhh, si inizia a ragionare!
E sì. E' un bene che ti venga adesso la voglia di spaccargli la faccia. A me è arrivata dopo sette mesi, a Disy dopo uno. A te quasi subito. Perfetto.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo che non faccia male.
> 
> E, come ho detto, il dolore come donna tradita lo senti tutto sempre. Prima ci sono, come dici tu, i sogni, i desideri, l'amore. I ricordi costruiti in 10 anni. Che questi 10 anni fossero da morosi o da fidanzati o da sposati, il dolore non cambia.
> Ma, se ci sono figli, diventa tutto infinitamente più incasinato, e si AGGIUNGE il dolore dei tuoi figli.
> ...


Quoto!



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma indubbiamente, non è una gara di dolore. Però pensa se lei avesse dei figli adesso: sarebbe condizionata nelle decisioni, oltre che addolorata.
> E dovrebbe decidere anche per loro, dovrebbe sentire anche il peso di quella responsabilità.
> 10 anni sono tanti, è un terzo della vita che ha passato con quell'uomo: ma ora lei è libera di decidere e libera anche di decidere di non vederlo più(oddio, è costratta dal lavoro adesso ma quello si può cambiare).
> Quando hai dei figli, l'uomo che ti ha fatto tanto soffrire continua ad essere il loro padre, e devi continuare a relazionarti con lui.
> Quando hai dei figli non puoi ricominciare da capo.


Quoto! E aggiungo: checchè se ne dica, scoprirlo a 30 o a 50 anni fa una bella differenza.


----------



## disincantata (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> 
> Quoto! E aggiungo: checchè se ne dica, scoprirlo a 30 o a 50 anni fa una bella differenza.


ENORME.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> 
> Quoto! E aggiungo: checchè se ne dica, scoprirlo a 30 o a 50 anni fa una bella differenza.


oh sì, che la fa.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma indubbiamente, non è una gara di dolore. Però pensa se lei avesse dei figli adesso: sarebbe condizionata nelle decisioni, oltre che addolorata.
> E dovrebbe decidere anche per loro, dovrebbe sentire anche il peso di quella responsabilità.
> 10 anni sono tanti, è un terzo della vita che ha passato con quell'uomo: ma ora lei è libera di decidere e libera anche di decidere di non vederlo più(oddio, è costratta dal lavoro adesso ma quello si può cambiare).
> Quando hai dei figli, l'uomo che ti ha fatto tanto soffrire continua ad essere il loro padre, e devi continuare a relazionarti con lui.
> Quando hai dei figli non puoi ricominciare da capo.


Eh ma ricomnciare da capo non è la massima aspirazione...e poi non ho capito. 
Ci sono perso e come sole prr esmpio...lei ha ricomnciato da capo. Con i figli... 
Il mio ricominciare da capo da nubile è un tantino diverso. Ti devi riaffidare a qualcuno. Cercare di ricostruore quei sogni con qualcun altro e ci pensersi molto piu di due volte questa volte. 
Vabbe si non è una gara ma a me sembra che facciate di tutto per accreditarvi il premio migliore tradita del forum. 
Ma cmq...le madri le mogli siete voi...lo sapete meglio voi


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Eh ma ricomnciare da capo non è la massima aspirazione...e poi non ho capito.
> Ci sono perso e come sole prr esmpio...lei ha ricomnciato da capo. Con i figli...
> Il mio ricominciare da capo da nubile è un tantino diverso. Ti devi riaffidare a qualcuno. Cercare di ricostruore quei sogni con qualcun altro e ci pensersi molto piu di due volte questa volte.
> Vabbe si non è una gara ma a me sembra che facciate di tutto per accreditarvi il premio migliore tradita del forum.
> Ma cmq...le madri le mogli siete voi...lo sapete meglio voi


Avrai anche ragione miss.Ma trovare il coraggio di ripartire con dei figli è difficilissimo.Spiegare che papà non tornerà la sera, che non lo abbraccieranno la notte e si addormenteranno tra le sue braccia.Che la mattina non ci sarà a baciarli e dare il buongiorno, che mamma e pappa non si baceranno e non staranno più sul lettone e non faranno le vacanze con entrambi e tanto altro ancora fa un male nel anima.Quando li vedi che sorridono e giocano e sono felici pensi "ma veramente non c'è la soluzione? ma non è che son egoista?"...e vai avanti cosi anche per mesi anche se la soluzione più logica sarebbe un altra.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Eh ma ricomnciare da capo non è la massima aspirazione...e poi non ho capito.
> Ci sono perso e come sole prr esmpio...lei ha ricomnciato da capo. Con i figli...
> Il mio ricominciare da capo da nubile è un tantino diverso. Ti devi riaffidare a qualcuno. Cercare di ricostruore quei sogni con qualcun altro e ci pensersi molto piu di due volte questa volte.
> Vabbe si non è una gara ma a me sembra che facciate di tutto per accreditarvi il premio migliore tradita del forum.
> Ma cmq...le madri le mogli siete voi...lo sapete meglio voi


La responsabilità nei confronti dei figli è grande.
C'è però un altro aspetto di cui parlavamo giorni fa e che ognuno vive, ha vissuto diversamente, ed è quello della prospettiva che fa sentire da giovani il dolore di un futuro cancellato e che fa pensare di avere davanti una vita di solitudine oppure più avanti nell'età il dolore di un passato da cancellare o riscrivere e un futuro che è dietro le spalle e un altro davanti sembra con poche possibilità.
Io trovo che il dolore giovanile sia lacerante perché si pensa che non si riuscirà a sopravvivervi, dopo si può sentirsi totalmente senza un futuro sentimentali ma si sa che si può sopravvivere e reinventarsi. Certo questo vale se si è provato prima un dolore giovanile.


----------



## net (17 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Avrai anche ragione miss.Ma trovare il coraggio di ripartire con dei figli è difficilissimo.Spiegare che papà non tornerà la sera, che non lo abbraccieranno la notte e si addormenteranno tra le sue braccia.Che la mattina non ci sarà a baciarli e dare il buongiorno, che mamma e pappa non si baceranno e non staranno più sul lettone e non faranno le vacanze con entrambi e tanto altro ancora fa un male nel anima.Quando li vedi che sorridono e giocano e sono felici pensi "ma veramente non c'è la soluzione? ma non è che son egoista?"...e vai avanti cosi anche per mesi anche se la soluzione più logica sarebbe un altra.



ti quoto.E penso che un marito/compagno traditore che è anche padre tradisce te e tua figlia,abbandona entrambe.E se si può sopportare che facciano del male a te,è difficile pensare che stiano spezzando il cuore a tua figlia.Sei frenata,perdoneresti qualsiasi cosa per lei.Devi andare contro i tuoi sentimenti non solo di donna,ma anche di mamma.Quando tradiscono te spezzano i tuoi sogni,calpestano il tuo amore e scopri che ti hanno rubato il tempo e l'amore che ti spettavano.Ma pensare che l'abbiano fatto anche a tua figlia...fa imbestialire.


----------



## net (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La responsabilità nei confronti dei figli è grande.
> C'è però un altro aspetto di cui parlavamo giorni fa e che ognuno vive, ha vissuto diversamente, ed è quello della prospettiva che fa sentire da giovani il dolore di un futuro cancellato e che fa pensare di avere davanti una vita di solitudine oppure più avanti nell'età il dolore di un passato da cancellare o riscrivere e un futuro che è dietro le spalle e un altro davanti sembra con poche possibilità.
> Io trovo che il dolore giovanile sia lacerante perché si pensa che non si riuscirà a sopravvivervi, dopo si può sentirsi totalmente senza un futuro sentimentali ma si sa che si può sopravvivere e reinventarsi. Certo questo vale se si è provato prima un dolore giovanile.



mi hai fatto venire in mente anche la paura che i figli si portino dentro questo abbandono per sempre,che sviluppino la sensazione di non essere stati amati abbastanza,di non valere abbastanza....il rischio di diventare dei genitori soffocanti per compensare...una marea di paure per i figli che si sommano al dolore ed alle paure per sè stessi.


----------



## disincantata (17 Luglio 2014)

net ha detto:


> ti quoto.E penso che un marito/compagno traditore che è anche padre tradisce te e tua figlia,abbandona entrambe.E se si può sopportare che facciano del male a te,è difficile pensare che stiano spezzando il cuore a tua figlia.Sei frenata,perdoneresti qualsiasi cosa per lei.Devi andare contro i tuoi sentimenti non solo di donna,ma anche di mamma.Quando tradiscono te spezzano i tuoi sogni,calpestano il tup amore e scopri che ti hanno rubato il tempo e.l'amore che ti spettavano.Ma pensare che l'abbiano fatto anche a tua figlia...fa imbestialire.


Sì è proprio così.  In quei momenti fa più male per i tuoi figli che per te. Tu realizzi dopo il tuo dolore.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

net ha detto:


> mi hai fatto venire in mente anche la paura che i figli si portino dentro questo abbandono per sempre,che sviluppino la sensazione di non essere stati amati abbastanza,di non valere abbastanza....il rischio di diventare dei genitori soffocanti per compensare...una marea di paure per i figli che si sommano al dolore ed alle paure per sè stessi.


Tu li hai provati entrambi contemporaneamente.


----------



## net (17 Luglio 2014)

si, Brunetta. È per questo che anche io sono contenta che Carol l'abbia scoperto ora.Perchè si spera che qualcun altro possa risparmiarsi almeno un pò di infelicità,non per fare gare.Per aiutarla a vedere del buono in una situazione che di buono ha poco.Essere traditi (ma anche abbandonati senza spiegazioni,dall'oggi al domani) è sempre un abominio,un lutto del noi,del sè,ma ci sono fattori che aggravano il dolore:i figli lo sono,perchè ti sembra di stare morendo due volte.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Avrai anche ragione miss.Ma trovare il coraggio di ripartire con dei figli è difficilissimo.Spiegare che papà non tornerà la sera, che non lo abbraccieranno la notte e si addormenteranno tra le sue braccia.Che la mattina non ci sarà a baciarli e dare il buongiorno, che mamma e pappa non si baceranno e non staranno più sul lettone e non faranno le vacanze con entrambi e tanto altro ancora fa un male nel anima.Quando li vedi che sorridono e giocano e sono felici pensi "ma veramente non c'è la soluzione? ma non è che son egoista?"...e vai avanti cosi anche per mesi anche se la soluzione più logica sarebbe un altra.


Ma non è che io voglio avere ragione. È che per motivi diversi il dolore come dice brunetta puo essere lancinante anche senza figli da giovani...
E poi da qui a dire che ha vinto al lotto solo perche l ha scoperto prima di eventuali figli etc etc mi pare un pp fuori luogo.


----------



## Apollonia (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma non è che io voglio avere ragione. È che per motivi diversi il dolore come dice brunetta puo essere lancinante anche senza figli da giovani...
> E poi da qui a dire che ha vinto al lotto solo perche l ha scoperto prima di eventuali figli etc etc mi pare un pp fuori luogo.


Miss, nessuno mette in dubbio il dolore. A venti come a cinquanta non cambia. Cambiano però le condizioni al contorno. A trent'anni, senza figli, hai una prospettiva di vita ben diversa che a cinquanta con due figli adolescenti, o a trenta con due bimbi piccoli. E' per questo che le diciamo che ha " vinto un terno al lotto". Lei adesso non se ne rende conto, ma fra qualche tempo, quando avrà metabolizzato tutta la faccenda, capirà veramente che la sua situazione non aveva una bella prospettiva.
Nel frattempo starà male come un cane, piangerà dalla mattina alla sera, dimagrirà (o ingrasserà, perché qui si scatenano i poli opposti) ,avrà una delusione cosmica. Questo è attraversare il dolore, perché è così.
Quando stavo con il mio ex fidanzato, circa 28 anni fa, una signora mi disse che, senza che glielo chiedessi, lui non era la persona adatta a me.  Ci rimasi male, all'epoca, pensando che la signora non si era fatta i fatti suoi.
A distanza di anni, ho sempre  pensato che quella signora ha fatto un gran bene a dirmi una cosa del genere, e che aveva ragione piena. La ringrazio ancora adesso, e la penso spesso. La signora in questione, all'epoca, aveva circa settantacinque anni.
Questo per dirti che, dal di fuori, si è molto più obiettivi e lucidi nel valutare una situazione. 
Ovvio, qui noi sentiamo una sola campana e ci basiamo su quello e pensiamo che ciò che ci viene raccontato sia la verità.
Ecco, penso sia in questo senso che ci siamo 'scatenate'. Non contro Carol, ma per Carol.


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

in un certo senso, sì, ha veramente vinto alla lotteria ... 
Cioè, anche con tutto il dolore possibile, può ricostruirsi una prospettiva ... 
Può fare del suo tempo quello che più le aggrada e che più bene le faccia ... 
Può prendersi una vacanza, può sbattere le porte, può uscire quando soffoca ... 

Già io in confronto a certe storie qui, mi sento fortunata ... veramente. 
Anche se ho poco più di 40 anni, e ho una figlia ... ho la possibilità di ricominciare. 
Ma le carte che ho in mano, sono ben diverse da quelle di quando avevo 30 anni ... 
Certi sogni, non sono più realizzabili ... via ... nada ... a volte mi sento derubata ... 
Non fa niente ... ho fatto altri ... e va bene così ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Vabbe...anche oggi non ci capiamo. Continuate a ripetermi gli stessi concetti come se avessi detto che avete torto o he non ho capito. .bon...buona giornata


----------



## Eratò (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma non è che io voglio avere ragione. È che per motivi diversi il dolore come dice brunetta puo essere lancinante anche senza figli da giovani...
> E poi da qui a dire che ha vinto al lotto solo perche l ha scoperto prima di eventuali figli etc etc mi pare un pp fuori luogo.


Dalla mia di esperienza non avessi i bimbi avrei aperto la porta e sarei scappata in Africa inlove la sera stessa in cui ho scoperto tutto.....mica starei a dannarmi l'anima.Mi hai tradita, mi hai fatto male, non mi vuoi? ciao ciao!.....e se dovessi cambiare idea te lo faccio sapere con un sms ma nel frattempo mi vivo il mio dolore(che sarebbe grande lo stesso) me lo elaboro da sola, prendo il mio tempo e rifletto.Tanto porto la responsabilita solo di me stessa e quello che sceglierò si ripercuote solo su di me e non devo spiegare niente a nessuno.
In parole povere il dolore c'è ma é amplificato in caso di figli perché devi rimanere, decidere, provare e mantenere dei rapporti con una persona che t'ha fatto un male allucinante.Diciamo che da tutti i punti di vista e piu complicato.


----------



## Eratò (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Vabbe...anche oggi non ci capiamo. Continuate a ripetermi gli stessi concetti come se avessi detto che avete torto o he non ho capito. .bon...buona giornata


ups solo adesso ho visto il post miss.cmq goodmorning dear miss!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

net ha detto:


> mi hai fatto venire in mente anche la paura che i figli si portino dentro questo abbandono per sempre,che sviluppino la sensazione di non essere stati amati abbastanza,di non valere abbastanza....il rischio di diventare dei genitori soffocanti per compensare...una marea di paure per i figli che si sommano al dolore ed alle paure per sè stessi.


certo che sì. Sofferenza per il fallimento nei loro confronti e paura di aver rovinato il loro futuro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma non è che io voglio avere ragione. È che per motivi diversi il dolore come dice brunetta puo essere lancinante anche senza figli da giovani...
> E poi da qui a dire che ha vinto al lotto solo perche l ha scoperto prima di eventuali figli etc etc mi pare un pp fuori luogo.


guarda che di dolore più o meno lancinante parli solo tu: quello che stiamo dicendo noi è che OLTRE a quel dolore(che peraltro dipende anche da come lo vive la singola persona, dalla profondità dei sentimenti, dal tempo vissuto insieme), se hai figli ce n'è un altro: quello per loro. E la preoccupazione.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che di dolore più o meno lancinante parli solo tu: quello che stiamo dicendo noi è che OLTRE a quel dolore(che peraltro dipende anche da come lo vive la singola persona, dalla profondità dei sentimenti, dal tempo vissuto insieme), se hai figli ce n'è un altro: quello per loro. E la preoccupazione.


si va bene hai ragione tu


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Dalla mia di esperienza non avessi i bimbi avrei aperto la porta e sarei scappata in Africa inlove la sera stessa in cui ho scoperto tutto.....mica starei a dannarmi l'anima.Mi hai tradita, mi hai fatto male, non mi vuoi? ciao ciao!.....e se dovessi cambiare idea te lo faccio sapere con un sms ma nel frattempo mi vivo il mio dolore(che sarebbe grande lo stesso) me lo elaboro da sola, prendo il mio tempo e rifletto.Tanto porto la responsabilita solo di me stessa e quello che sceglierò si ripercuote solo su di me e non devo spiegare niente a nessuno.
> In parole povere il dolore c'è ma é amplificato in caso di figli perché devi rimanere, decidere, provare e mantenere dei rapporti con una persona che t'ha fatto un male allucinante.Diciamo che da tutti i punti di vista e piu complicato.


Stiamo dimenticando che però avere figli ti ha dato quella sicurezza, quella autostima, quella sicurezza che ti fanno pensare che, se volessi e potessi (se non avessi i figli) reagiresti con decisione e potresti spaccare il mondo.
Ma prima di avere figli quella sicurezza forse non l'avevamo.

Miss non stiamo avendo un duello verbale con te, stiamo cercando di capire noi stesse, i dolori che abbiamo provato.
Sarebbe meglio non averne provati mai di tradimenti e abbandoni ma, visto che accade, pensiamo che avere più tempo davanti piuttosto che dietro sia positivo.


----------



## Carol07 (17 Luglio 2014)

Non ho dei figli.. quindi non posso dare un vero parere al riguardo.. Credo che da un certo punto di vista sia una vera fortuna.. Comunque non essendo madre non posso certo capire cosa si possa provare.
Posso soltanto dirvi che avevo il desiderio di avere un figlio con lui.. questo si.. e che ora al pensiero che forse non avrò dei figli.. (perché non è detto che possa incontrare qualcuno con cui formare una famiglia..) mi sento davvero amareggiata..

Posso dirvi quello che provo io.. Mi manca il fiato a volte, ho crisi di panico continue anche se mi dico che sono adulta e devo reagire.. Sono dimagrita 6 Kg in poche settimane.. A volte credo che resterò sola per il resto della vita e non tanto perché non si possa più trovare qualcuno.. ma perché non riuscirei più a fidarmi di nessuno.. Non mi ha portato soltanto via la nostra relazione, i nostri sogni, il nostro futuro.. Mi ha spezzato il cuore, mi ha catapultata in una realtà di cui non conoscevo l'esistenza, mi ha resa diffidente ed impaurita. Ed anche se non vorrei provare tutte queste sensazioni sgradevoli, non riesco a smettere di pensare che qualcuno magari sapeva ed io no. Mi sento umiliata, avvilita e sola..


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non ho dei figli.. quindi non posso dare un vero parere al riguardo.. Credo che da un certo punto di vista sia una vera fortuna.. Comunque non essendo madre non posso certo capire cosa si possa provare.
> Posso soltanto dirvi che avevo il desiderio di avere un figlio con lui.. questo si.. e che ora al pensiero che forse non avrò dei figli.. (perché non è detto che possa incontrare qualcuno con cui formare una famiglia..) mi sento davvero amareggiata..
> 
> Posso dirvi quello che provo io.. Mi manca il fiato a volte, ho crisi di panico continue anche se mi dico che sono adulta e devo reagire.. Sono dimagrita 6 Kg in poche settimane.. A volte credo che resterò sola per il resto della vita e non tanto perché non si possa più trovare qualcuno.. ma perché non riuscirei più a fidarmi di nessuno.. Non mi ha portato soltanto via la nostra relazione, i nostri sogni, il nostro futuro.. Mi ha spezzato il cuore, mi ha catapultata in una realtà di cui non conoscevo l'esistenza, mi ha resa diffidente ed impaurita. Ed anche se non vorrei provare tutte queste sensazioni sgradevoli, non riesco a smettere di pensare che qualcuno magari sapeva ed io no. Mi sento umiliata, avvilita e sola..


Ti capiamo.
Io almeno vedo descritte cose provate.
Ma il futuro è tuo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non ho dei figli.. quindi non posso dare un vero parere al riguardo.. Credo che da un certo punto di vista sia una vera fortuna.. Comunque non essendo madre non posso certo capire cosa si possa provare.
> Posso soltanto dirvi che avevo il desiderio di avere un figlio con lui.. questo si.. e che ora al pensiero che forse non avrò dei figli.. (perché non è detto che possa incontrare qualcuno con cui formare una famiglia..) mi sento davvero amareggiata..
> 
> Posso dirvi quello che provo io.. Mi manca il fiato a volte, ho crisi di panico continue anche se mi dico che sono adulta e devo reagire.. Sono dimagrita 6 Kg in poche settimane.. A volte credo che resterò sola per il resto della vita e non tanto perché non si possa più trovare qualcuno.. ma perché non riuscirei più a fidarmi di nessuno.. Non mi ha portato soltanto via la nostra relazione, i nostri sogni, il nostro futuro.. Mi ha spezzato il cuore, mi ha catapultata in una realtà di cui non conoscevo l'esistenza, mi ha resa diffidente ed impaurita. Ed anche se non vorrei provare tutte queste sensazioni sgradevoli, non riesco a smettere di pensare che qualcuno magari sapeva ed io no. Mi sento umiliata, avvilita e sola..


Intanto non devi sentirti umiliata perchè tu non hai fatto niente per doverti sentire così. Mica ti sei comportata male, no? Poi: hai 30 anni. Adesso mediamente le donne hanno il primo figlio attorno ai 35. Del tempo ce n'è. Magari si è chiusa una porta e adesso si apre un portone: magari tra 10 anni ti dirai che hai avuto culo, perchè se fossi rimasta con lui non avresti conosciuto... non lo puoi sapere.
Quindi non deprimerti. Cerca di non deprimerti, so che non è facile. Fatti una vacanza, chiama un'amica e parti. Non stare da sola.
Poi ricorda che ... ci sono pure le brave persone come te.


----------



## net (17 Luglio 2014)

Se ti fermi a pensare che siano tutti come "A" rischi di vedere solo alcune cose di ogni persona, per quanto possa essere diversa da lui. So che ti sembra impossibile, ma il dolore che senti adesso, la sensazione di vuoto e di paura se ne andranno. Non in modo indolore, non presto come vorresti. Ma spariranno e ti avranno aperto un mondo. Alla fine di questo "percorso" avrai riscoperto te stessa. E per quanto dolore dovrai affrontare oggi, potresti avere altrettanta felicità ad aspettarti. Ma devi affrontare una cosa per volta e darti tempo.Perchè se anche incontrassi l'uomo migliore del mondo tra due mesi,non avresti gli strumenti emotivi per riconoscerlo. Non avere fretta...un passo per volta. Poniti piccoli obiettivi, e premiati quando li raggiungi. Coccolati e pensa a te. Ora sei tu il tuo mondo,viziati e tornerai piú forte di prima. Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Se ti fermi a pensare che siano tutti come "A" rischi di vedere solo alcune cose di ogni persona, per quanto possa essere diversa da lui. So che ti sembra impossibile, ma il dolore che senti adesso, la sensazione di vuoto e di paura se ne andranno. Non in modo indolore, non presto come vorresti. Ma spariranno e ti avranno aperto un mondo. Alla fine di questo "percorso" avrai riscoperto te stessa. E per quanto dolore dovrai affrontare oggi, potresti avere altrettanta felicità ad aspettarti. Ma devi affrontare una cosa per volta e darti tempo.Perchè se anche incontrassi l'uomo migliore del mondo tra due mesi,non avresti gli strumenti emotivi per riconoscerlo. Non avere fretta...un passo per volta. Poniti piccoli obiettivi, e premiati quando li raggiungi. Coccolati e pensa a te. Ora sei tu il tuo mondo,viziati e tornerai piú forte di prima. Ti abbraccio.


Quoto.
Ti stupirai di te stessa!


----------



## Higgins (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti, guarda che capisco come sei spaccata in due. Il tradimento ti spacca sempre in due: quello che credevi che fosse e quello che invece era.
> Da una parte continui a vedere in lui quello che vedevi prima di scoprire cosa stava facendo.
> Dall'altra ti devi arrendere ai fatti.
> E' dura: hai qualcuno con cui ti sei confidata, a parte noi?


un pensiero bellissimo. Duro ma molto profondo


----------



## Higgins (17 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non ho dei figli.. quindi non posso dare un vero parere al riguardo.. Credo che da un certo punto di vista sia una vera fortuna.. Comunque non essendo madre non posso certo capire cosa si possa provare.
> Posso soltanto dirvi che avevo il desiderio di avere un figlio con lui.. questo si.. e che ora al pensiero che forse non avrò dei figli.. (perché non è detto che possa incontrare qualcuno con cui formare una famiglia..) mi sento davvero amareggiata..
> 
> Posso dirvi quello che provo io.. Mi manca il fiato a volte, ho crisi di panico continue anche se mi dico che sono adulta e devo reagire.. Sono dimagrita 6 Kg in poche settimane.. A volte credo che resterò sola per il resto della vita e non tanto perché non si possa più trovare qualcuno.. ma perché non riuscirei più a fidarmi di nessuno.. Non mi ha portato soltanto via la nostra relazione, i nostri sogni, il nostro futuro.. Mi ha spezzato il cuore, mi ha catapultata in una realtà di cui non conoscevo l'esistenza, mi ha resa diffidente ed impaurita. Ed anche se non vorrei provare tutte queste sensazioni sgradevoli, non riesco a smettere di pensare che qualcuno magari sapeva ed io no. Mi sento umiliata, avvilita e sola..


Sono d'accordo con quanto hanno detto le ragazze. 
Dedicati a te stessa, non solo per lo svago e per distrarti ma anche per riscoprire te stessa, coltivare alcune cose solo tue che ti rinforzeranno così al prossimo giro ti sentirai più sicura


----------



## Carol07 (17 Luglio 2014)

Sto pensando a quando lo dirò a mia madre.. Questo sarà il passo più difficile di tutti perché lei è una donna all'antica.. una donna che bada a quel che dice la gente e non accetterebbe mai una cosa del genere.. Un matrimonio mandato all'aria e nessuna spiegazione.. perché lei non accetterebbe mai che raccontassi in giro una cosa del genere.. Mi crocifiggerebbe ogni volta che la vedo.. 
Inoltre lei stravede per Lui..  Praticamente credo che i miei lo stimino più di me.. Lui si sa vendere così bene.. 
Mia sorella sarebbe forse l'unico sostegno per me.. lei già lo odia e mi ha sempre detto che non le piaceva affatto dal primo momento.. Ha l'occhio lungo anche se è più giovane di me..


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Sto pensando a quando lo dirò a mia madre.. Questo sarà il passo più difficile di tutti perché lei è una donna all'antica.. una donna che bada a quel che dice la gente e non accetterebbe mai una cosa del genere.. Un matrimonio mandato all'aria e nessuna spiegazione.. perché lei non accetterebbe mai che raccontassi in giro una cosa del genere.. Mi crocifiggerebbe ogni volta che la vedo..
> Inoltre lei stravede per Lui..  Praticamente credo che i miei lo stimino più di me.. Lui si sa vendere così bene..
> Mia sorella sarebbe forse l'unico sostegno per me.. lei già lo odia e mi ha sempre detto che non le piaceva affatto dal primo momento.. Ha l'occhio lungo anche se è più giovane di me..


non e' una cosa importante. certe ragioni e espiegazioni le devi solo a te stessa, per quanto mamma e' sempre mamma....
capira'...se non vuole capire, capira' prima o poi.


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Sto pensando a quando lo dirò a mia madre.. Questo sarà il passo più difficile di tutti perché lei è una donna all'antica.. una donna che bada a quel che dice la gente e non accetterebbe mai una cosa del genere.. Un matrimonio mandato all'aria e nessuna spiegazione.. perché lei non accetterebbe mai che raccontassi in giro una cosa del genere.. Mi crocifiggerebbe ogni volta che la vedo..
> Inoltre lei stravede per Lui..  Praticamente credo che i miei lo stimino più di me.. Lui si sa vendere così bene..
> Mia sorella sarebbe forse l'unico sostegno per me.. lei già lo odia e mi ha sempre detto che non le piaceva affatto dal primo momento.. Ha l'occhio lungo anche se è più giovane di me..


mi sembrano tutti ottimi motivi per mollarlo immediatamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Sto pensando a quando lo dirò a mia madre.. Questo sarà il passo più difficile di tutti perché lei è una donna all'antica.. una donna che bada a quel che dice la gente e non accetterebbe mai una cosa del genere.. Un matrimonio mandato all'aria e nessuna spiegazione.. perché lei non accetterebbe mai che raccontassi in giro una cosa del genere.. Mi crocifiggerebbe ogni volta che la vedo..
> Inoltre lei stravede per Lui..  Praticamente credo che i miei lo stimino più di me.. Lui si sa vendere così bene..
> Mia sorella sarebbe forse l'unico sostegno per me.. lei già lo odia e mi ha sempre detto che non le piaceva affatto dal primo momento.. Ha l'occhio lungo anche se è più giovane di me..


La dignità si mantiene restando integri, non facendo una facciata integra per gli altri con le rovine dietro.Tua madre soffrirà per te. Ma credo che di fronte al fidanzamento parallelo con un'altra le cadrà il mito.
Comunque: tu non DEVI spiegazioni a nessuno, neppure ai tuoi e ai suoi ai quali le spiegazioni, in un caso del genere, vengono date per riguardo.
Che gli altri si fottano, cara. Ognuno pensi alla rogna sua, e ne ha già a sufficenza.


----------



## georgemary (17 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Sto pensando a quando lo dirò a mia madre.. Questo sarà il passo più difficile di tutti perché lei è una donna all'antica.. una donna che bada a quel che dice la gente e non accetterebbe mai una cosa del genere.. Un matrimonio mandato all'aria e nessuna spiegazione.. perché lei non accetterebbe mai che raccontassi in giro una cosa del genere.. Mi crocifiggerebbe ogni volta che la vedo..
> Inoltre lei stravede per Lui..  Praticamente credo che i miei lo stimino più di me.. Lui si sa vendere così bene..
> Mia sorella sarebbe forse l'unico sostegno per me.. lei già lo odia e mi ha sempre detto che non le piaceva affatto dal primo momento.. Ha l'occhio lungo anche se è più giovane di me..


Lo amano ora che non sanno del fidanzamento parrallelo. Vedrai che capiranno. Non stiamo parlando di una scappatella, ma di una relazione parallela. Perché devi giustificarti? Parlono i fatti! Tu hai 30 anni, hai una vita davanti a te, che ti aspetta, non è finita...capisco il discorso del figlio, hai tutto il mio appoggio, ma è senz'altro meglio averlo scoperto adesso e non dopo il matrimonio, sei stata fortunata nella sfortuna di averlo incontrato! Adesso staccati, la vita ti riserverà un amore degno di te e anche dei figli, ci devi credere! Adesso devi prendere del tempo per te stessa, è dura ma ce la farai! Un grosso abbraccio!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Lui ti ha sorpresa.
Potrebbero sorprenderti i tuoi.


----------



## Trinità (17 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non ho dei figli.. quindi non posso dare un vero parere al riguardo.. Credo che da un certo punto di vista sia una vera fortuna.. Comunque non essendo madre non posso certo capire cosa si possa provare.
> Posso soltanto dirvi che avevo il desiderio di avere un figlio con lui.. questo si.. e che ora al pensiero che forse non avrò dei figli.. (perché non è detto che possa incontrare qualcuno con cui formare una famiglia..) mi sento davvero amareggiata..
> 
> Posso dirvi quello che provo io.. Mi manca il fiato a volte, ho crisi di panico continue anche se mi dico che sono adulta e devo reagire.. Sono dimagrita 6 Kg in poche settimane.. A volte credo che resterò sola per il resto della vita e non tanto perché non si possa più trovare qualcuno.. ma perché non riuscirei più a fidarmi di nessuno.. Non mi ha portato soltanto via la nostra relazione, i nostri sogni, il nostro futuro.. Mi ha spezzato il cuore, mi ha catapultata in una realtà di cui non conoscevo l'esistenza, mi ha resa diffidente ed impaurita. Ed anche se non vorrei provare tutte queste sensazioni sgradevoli, non riesco a smettere di pensare che qualcuno magari sapeva ed io no. Mi sento umiliata, avvilita e sola..



Ciao,
Forse sono l'ultimo che deve scrivere ma se esiste un uomo che ti ha fatto tanto male,
ne esiste sicuramente uno che ti farà altrettanto del bene.
La paura passerà, la diffidenza passerà, ritornerà il coraggio e la voglia di mettersi in gioco.
Ogni realtà non è tale fin che non ci si trova immersi.
NON sei umiliata, NON sei avvilita , NON sei sola....
Mai smettere di credere nel prossimo.


----------



## Apollonia (17 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Posso dirvi quello che provo io.. Mi manca il fiato a volte, ho crisi di panico continue anche se mi dico che sono adulta e devo reagire.. Sono dimagrita 6 Kg in poche settimane.. A volte credo che resterò sola per il resto della vita e non tanto perché non si possa più trovare qualcuno.. ma perché non riuscirei più a fidarmi di nessuno.. Non mi ha portato soltanto via la nostra relazione, i nostri sogni, il nostro futuro.. Mi ha spezzato il cuore, mi ha catapultata in una realtà di cui non conoscevo l'esistenza, mi ha resa diffidente ed impaurita. Ed anche se non vorrei provare tutte queste sensazioni sgradevoli, non riesco a smettere di pensare che qualcuno magari sapeva ed io no. Mi sento umiliata, avvilita e sola..


Carol, credimi, ti capisco benissimo e mi immedesimo in quello che hai scritto. Io ho perso 5 chili in 10 giorni, e ti assicuro che non ne avevo bisogno. Mi sono sentita sola, abbandonata, umiliata, delusa e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Ma è normale, purtroppo, sentirsi così. Cura il tuo dolore, attraversalo e vedrai che ti renderà più forte. Come dice Brunetta, ti stupirai di te stessa.



Carol07 ha detto:


> Sto pensando a quando lo dirò a mia madre.. Questo sarà il passo più difficile di tutti perché lei è una donna all'antica.. una donna che bada a quel che dice la gente e non accetterebbe mai una cosa del genere.. Un matrimonio mandato all'aria e nessuna spiegazione.. perché lei non accetterebbe mai che raccontassi in giro una cosa del genere.. Mi crocifiggerebbe ogni volta che la vedo..
> Inoltre *lei stravede per Lui..*  Praticamente credo che i miei lo stimino più di me.. Lui si sa vendere così bene..
> Mia sorella sarebbe forse l'unico sostegno per me.. lei già lo odia e mi ha sempre detto che non le piaceva affatto dal primo momento.. Ha l'occhio lungo anche se è più giovane di me..


Mi sembra mia mamma. Ma, ti assicuro che, quando ha saputo la storia, è stata male con me. 
Adesso lo crocifiggerebbe, ma questa è un'altra storia!


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Luglio 2014)

Una delle mie più care amiche (chiedo scusa a chi ha già letto questa storia, ma qui ci sta benissimo) è stata tradita, usata e lasciata in modo schifoso dal fidanzato unico e storico, l'uomo che lei amava da tutta la vita, casa scelta mateimonio preparato etc etc. 30 anni anche lei, all'epoca.

inconsolabile -ovviamente!- non smetteva di dire che la sua vita era finita, qundo mai avrebbe trovato un uomo cosī, quando mai avrebbe trovato qualcuno che le piacesse davvero, che poi -manco a dirlo- il suo ex amato era di certo l'uomo migliore a letto che lei potesse mai trovare.

morale della favole, dopo pochi mesi ha incontrato quello che è il suo attuale marito, che bacia la terra dove lei cammina, e col quale sono in sintonia perfetta e col quale hanno due splendidi bambini.

e quel cretino dell'ex finalmente l'ha visto per quel che era ed era sempre stato (tra l'altro, neppure granchè a letto, almeno a paragone dell'attuale marito  )


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una delle mie più care amiche (chiedo scusa a chi ha già letto questa storia, ma qui ci sta benissimo) è stata tradita, usata e lasciata in modo schifoso dal fidanzato unico e storico, l'uomo che lei amava da tutta la vita, casa scelta mateimonio preparato etc etc. 30 anni anche lei, all'epoca.
> 
> inconsolabile -ovviamente!- non smetteva di dire che la sua vita era finita, qundo mai avrebbe trovato un uomo cosī, quando mai avrebbe trovato qualcuno che le piacesse davvero, che poi -manco a dirlo- il suo ex amato era di certo l'uomo migliore a letto che lei potesse mai trovare.
> 
> ...


Dopo quanto si sono sposati ?


----------



## lolapal (18 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Forse sono l'ultimo che deve scrivere ma se esiste un uomo che ti ha fatto tanto male,
> ne esiste sicuramente uno che ti farà altrettanto del bene.
> La paura passerà, la diffidenza passerà, ritornerà il coraggio e la voglia di mettersi in gioco.
> ...


Ciao 
Lo sai che mi fai tanta tenerezza? Vuole essere un complimento...

Scusate l'OT, oggi sono senza filtri...


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dopo quanto si sono sposati ?


Se ricordo bene, dopo pochi mesi convivevano e si sono sposati un annetto dopo.


----------



## Camomilla (18 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se ricordo bene, dopo pochi mesi convivevano e si sono sposati un annetto dopo.


Se dopo pochi mesi già convivevano mi sà che lei non stava poi così male..


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Se dopo pochi mesi già convivevano mi sà che lei non stava poi così male..


Lei stava malissimo.
ma il suo ex era davvero una merdicchia di uomo che solo l'abitudine decennale le faceva vedere come degno. 
L'arrivo di un vero principe azzurro, a una donna per ogni altro verso intelligente, non è passato inosservato


----------



## Camomilla (18 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lei stava malissimo.
> ma il suo ex era davvero una merdicchia di uomo che solo l'abitudine decennale le faceva vedere come degno.
> L'arrivo di un vero principe azzurro, a una donna per ogni altro verso intelligente, non è passato inosservato


E doveva essere proprio una merdicchia per dimenticarlo così in fretta..


----------



## disincantata (19 Luglio 2014)

Camomilla ha detto:


> E doveva essere proprio una merdicchia per dimenticarlo così in fretta..


Uno che fa saltare il matrimonio ad inviti già spediti lo è. 

Che poi abbia trovato di meglio buon per lei.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Uno che fa saltare il matrimonio ad inviti già spediti lo è.
> 
> Che poi abbia trovato di meglio buon per lei.


Uno che si è fatto pagare da lei un viaggio per andare -si è poi scoperto- a trovare l'amante che poi ha sposato.

non era difficile trovare di meglio, ma lei ha trovato proprio un grande uomo ora, altrochè!


----------



## disincantata (19 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uno che si è fatto pagare da lei un viaggio per andare -si è poi scoperto- a trovare l'amante che poi ha sposato.
> 
> non era difficile trovare di meglio, ma lei ha trovato proprio un grande uomo ora, altrochè!


Io indirettamente pagavo motel e benzina ristoranti per la piccolina ahahsh


----------



## Carol07 (21 Luglio 2014)

Non sono ancora riuscita a lasciarlo.. Come devo fare?
Adesso l'ultima alternativa che ho è andarmene senza dire una parola..

Con lui non riesco ad avere un dialogo.. Perché appena accenno al fatto di lasciarci.. comincia ad urlare oppure arriva ad accusarmi (ME??) di quello che è successo.. Perché secondo lui io sono insensibile nei confronti del dolore che prova.. per suo padre ecc.. ecc.. inoltre vuole uscire da questa situazione ed io non lo aiuto ?? Vorrebbe addirittura che io gli reggessi il gioco.. 
Un momento è triste, il momento dopo è collerico, e poi si avvicina e mi chiede scusa..
Pensavo di dover andare io da uno psicologo.. ma credo ne abbia più bisogno lui..

Nel frattempo non sono riuscita a dirlo a nessuno.. .. Help me..


----------



## Apollonia (21 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non sono ancora riuscita a lasciarlo.. Come devo fare?
> Adesso l'ultima alternativa che ho è andarmene senza dire una parola..
> 
> Con lui non riesco ad avere un dialogo.. Perché appena accenno al fatto di lasciarci.. comincia ad urlare oppure arriva ad accusarmi (ME??) di quello che è successo.. Perché secondo lui io sono insensibile nei confronti del dolore che prova.. per suo padre ecc.. ecc.. inoltre vuole uscire da questa situazione ed io non lo aiuto ?? Vorrebbe addirittura che io gli reggessi il gioco..
> ...


Lui ha una tremenda paura!
Certo che accusa te! Poverino lui, e tu cattiva che l'hai capito!
Perchè non hai parlato con tua sorella?
Carol, sei debole in questo momento. Cerca di raccogliere le forze, o di appoggiarti qualcuno, altrimenti non ce la fai.
Forza!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non sono ancora riuscita a lasciarlo.. Come devo fare?
> Adesso l'ultima alternativa che ho è andarmene senza dire una parola..
> 
> Con lui non riesco ad avere un dialogo.. Perché appena accenno al fatto di lasciarci.. comincia ad urlare oppure arriva ad accusarmi (ME??) di quello che è successo.. Perché secondo lui io sono insensibile nei confronti del dolore che prova.. per suo padre ecc.. ecc.. inoltre vuole uscire da questa situazione ed io non lo aiuto ?? Vorrebbe addirittura che io gli reggessi il gioco..
> ...


Tu hai due alternative: o resti con lui e stai zitta con tutti e fai finta di niente, oppure alzi la manina, fai presente cosa è successo e dici che, in prima istanza, ti prendi un po' di tempo per capire che tegola ti è piovuta addosso, e in seconda istanza si vedrà.
Ovviamente tu devi fare quello che ti senti.
Ti faccio solo una domanda: se scegli la prima opzione e tra un po' di tempo scopri che ci ha rifatto... riesci a perdonarti?
E tra l'altro: con l'altra signorina adesso come stanno le cose?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non sono ancora riuscita a lasciarlo.. Come devo fare?
> Adesso l'ultima alternativa che ho è andarmene senza dire una parola..
> 
> Con lui non riesco ad avere un dialogo.. Perché appena accenno al fatto di lasciarci.. comincia ad urlare oppure arriva ad accusarmi (ME??) di quello che è successo.. Perché secondo lui io sono insensibile nei confronti del dolore che prova.. per suo padre ecc.. ecc.. inoltre vuole uscire da questa situazione ed io non lo aiuto ?? Vorrebbe addirittura che io gli reggessi il gioco..
> ...


Lui ti sta manipolando perché tu non vorresti davvero lasciarlo, tu vorresti sentire che lui vuole te.
Devi trovare il modo di uscire da questa situazione.
Puoi lasciarlo anche con sms.


----------



## georgemary (21 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non sono ancora riuscita a lasciarlo.. Come devo fare?
> Adesso l'ultima alternativa che ho è andarmene senza dire una parola..
> 
> Con lui non riesco ad avere un dialogo.. Perché appena accenno al fatto di lasciarci.. comincia ad urlare oppure arriva ad accusarmi (ME??) di quello che è successo.. Perché secondo lui io sono insensibile nei confronti del dolore che prova.. per suo padre ecc.. ecc.. inoltre vuole uscire da questa situazione ed io non lo aiuto ?? Vorrebbe addirittura che io gli reggessi il gioco..
> ...


Parlane con la tua sorellina, devi lasciarlo, devi trovare la forza! devi farlo! Non ti fare raggirare!


----------



## Carol07 (22 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lui ha una tremenda paura!
> Certo che accusa te! Poverino lui, e tu cattiva che l'hai capito!
> Perchè non hai parlato con tua sorella?
> Carol, sei debole in questo momento. Cerca di raccogliere le forze, o di appoggiarti qualcuno, altrimenti non ce la fai.
> Forza!!!!!



Non sono mai stata una persona debole prima.. e vorrei tanto riuscirci da sola.. Mi chiedo: A 30 anni dovrei farmi aiutare dalla sorellina di 25?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non sono mai stata una persona debole prima.. e vorrei tanto riuscirci da sola.. Mi chiedo: A 30 anni dovrei farmi aiutare dalla sorellina di 25?


la sorellina di 25 è donna tanto quanto te, solo che lei adesso è quella più forte e più lucida.


----------



## Carol07 (22 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu hai due alternative: o resti con lui e stai zitta con tutti e fai finta di niente, oppure alzi la manina, fai presente cosa è successo e dici che, in prima istanza, ti prendi un po' di tempo per capire che tegola ti è piovuta addosso, e in seconda istanza si vedrà.
> Ovviamente tu devi fare quello che ti senti.
> Ti faccio solo una domanda: se scegli la prima opzione e tra un po' di tempo scopri che ci ha rifatto... riesci a perdonarti?
> E tra l'altro: con l'altra signorina adesso come stanno le cose?



Non riesco a perdonare i miei errori, anche se poi fatico ad ammettere le sconfitte.. Forse è proprio questo il punto.. mi sento più sconfitta che vittima.. come se avessi io sbagliato e quindi perso..  
Alla "signorina" che insomma proprio signorina non è.. vorrei parlare ma non so se faccio bene.. In fondo mi dispiace e pensando a lei credo soltanto che sia stata presa in giro esattamente come me e quindi non riesco proprio ad avercela minimamente con ei.. dopo tutto credo che lei non abbia colpe così come non ne ho io..


----------



## Carol07 (22 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui ti sta manipolando perché tu non vorresti davvero lasciarlo, tu vorresti sentire che lui vuole te.
> Devi trovare il modo di uscire da questa situazione.
> Puoi lasciarlo anche con sms.



Si credo che dovrebbe farlo come terzo lavoro il manipolatore.. Eh si vorrei tanto credere a ciò che dice .. cioè che lui vuole me.. e questo anche se lo lasciassi.. E' così grave?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non riesco a perdonare i miei errori, anche se poi fatico ad ammettere le sconfitte.. Forse è proprio questo il punto.. mi sento più sconfitta che vittima.. come se avessi io sbagliato e quindi perso..
> Alla "signorina" che insomma proprio signorina non è.. vorrei parlare ma non so se faccio bene.. In fondo mi dispiace e pensando a lei credo soltanto che sia stata presa in giro esattamente come me e quindi non riesco proprio ad avercela minimamente con ei.. dopo tutto credo che lei non abbia colpe così come non ne ho io..


no, io dicevo come stanno le cose tra la signorina e lui. Non mi pare che tra te e lei ci possa essere un rapporto di qualche tipo.


----------



## Carol07 (22 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, io dicevo come stanno le cose tra la signorina e lui. Non mi pare che tra te e lei ci possa essere un rapporto di qualche tipo.


Lui mi ha detto che non c'è più niente.. che lei non conta niente.. che l'ha vista solo ed esclusivamente in due occasioni per lavoro.. io non gli credo e voglio parlare con lei..


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Lui mi ha detto che non c'è più niente.. che lei non conta niente.. che l'ha vista solo ed esclusivamente in due occasioni per lavoro.. io non gli credo e voglio parlare con lei..


ma era stata lei a contattarti dopo che tu li avevi visti assieme, o ricordo male? Lei sapeva di te ma lui le aveva detto che oramai era tutto finito, una cosa del genere, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Si credo che dovrebbe farlo come terzo lavoro il manipolatore.. Eh si vorrei tanto credere a ciò che dice .. cioè che lui vuole me.. e questo anche se lo lasciassi.. E' così grave?


il fatto è che lui voleva pure l'altra. Oh, se poi a te va bene, contenti tutti.


----------



## Carol07 (22 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma era stata lei a contattarti dopo che tu li avevi visti assieme, o ricordo male? Lei sapeva di te ma lui le aveva detto che oramai era tutto finito, una cosa del genere, no?


Si.. ma e se lei mi ha contattata.. ma poi mi ha trattata come se io mentissi.. come se credesse a lui.. allora dico.. che caspita mi chiami a fare.. E quindi volevo parlarne di nuovo.. perché la prima volta ero un po' sotto shock e non sono riuscita davvero a parlarle in maniera chiara..


----------



## Apollonia (22 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Non sono mai stata una persona debole prima.. e vorrei tanto riuscirci da sola.. Mi chiedo: A 30 anni dovrei farmi aiutare dalla sorellina di 25?


SI'! E dillo chiaramente a tua sorella che hai bisogno di lei in questo momento. 
Vedrai che capirà, Mica è una bambina di 10 anni. 
Credo che tu sia una donna forte, ma in questo preciso momento non lo sei.
 Vedrai che poi ti verrà fuori ancora la tua forza. Prendi in mano quel maledetto cellulare e chiama tua sorella. 
Muoviti!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Si.. ma e se lei mi ha contattata.. ma poi mi ha trattata come se io mentissi.. come se credesse a lui.. allora dico.. che caspita mi chiami a fare.. E quindi volevo parlarne di nuovo.. perché la prima volta ero un po' sotto shock e non sono riuscita davvero a parlarle in maniera chiara..


eh ma è probabile che lui abbia raccontato storie a tutte e due, eh? e che ne stia raccontando ancora.


----------



## Apollonia (22 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Lui mi ha detto che non c'è più niente.. che lei non conta niente.. che l'ha vista solo ed esclusivamente in due occasioni per lavoro.. io non gli credo e voglio parlare con lei..


LASCIA perdere lei in questo momento, e concentrati su di te!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Carol07 ha detto:


> Non riesco a perdonare i miei errori, anche se poi fatico ad ammettere le sconfitte.. Forse è proprio questo il punto.. mi sento più sconfitta che vittima.. come se avessi io sbagliato e quindi perso..
> Alla "signorina" che insomma proprio signorina non è.. vorrei parlare ma non so se faccio bene.. In fondo mi dispiace e pensando a lei credo soltanto che sia stata presa in giro esattamente come me e quindi non riesco proprio ad avercela minimamente con ei.. dopo tutto credo che lei non abbia colpe così come non ne ho io..


In psicologia esiste un triangolo che si gioca in due: si chiama vittima, carnefice e salvatore. Lo so perchè me lo ha spiegato la psico e anch'io, esattamente come te, all'inizio mi sentivo così. Ero, come te, il salvatore. 
Lascia perdere!!!!

Ho trovato questo! Non so se si possa postare. In caso contrario, chi di dovere tolga pure.
http://www.maldamore.it/Il_Triangolo_di_Karpmann.htm


----------



## Carol07 (22 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> LASCIA perdere lei in questo momento, e concentrati su di te!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> In psicologia esiste un triangolo che si gioca in due: si chiama vittima, carnefice e salvatore. Lo so perchè me lo ha spiegato la psico e anch'io, esattamente come te, all'inizio mi sentivo così. Ero, come te, il salvatore.
> ...


Vorrei parlare con lei anche per far chiarezza su quello che lui le ha detto.. voglio sapere da lei che cosa è successo davvero perché non posso a credere a ciò che lui mi dice e sono stufa di essere presa in giro.. Vorrei più che altro salvare me stessa..


----------



## Apollonia (23 Luglio 2014)

Carol07 ha detto:


> Vorrei parlare con lei anche per far chiarezza su quello che lui le ha detto.. voglio sapere da lei che cosa è successo davvero perché non posso a credere a ciò che lui mi dice e sono stufa di essere presa in giro.. Vorrei più che altro salvare me stessa..


Così non ti salvi, credimi.
Salvati andandotene e cercando un appoggio psicologico.


----------



## disincantata (23 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Così non ti salvi, credimi.
> Salvati andandotene e cercando un appoggio psicologico.


Se lui non parla fa benissimo a parlare con lei. Più cose scopre  e più  capirà che lo deve lasciare.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2014)

Guarda il caso di Lucia Manca e cerca di capire che un uomo con una personalità di quel tipo può fare di tutto.
http://www.chilhavisto.rai.it/dl/clv/articolo/ContentItem-09f3551a-e7b1-453e-8616-7e14c2540fca.html


----------



## disincantata (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunpoa ha detto:


> Guarda il caso di Lucia Manca e cerca di capire che un uomo con una personalità di quel tipo può fare di tutto.
> http://www.chilhavisto.rai.it/dl/clv/articolo/ContentItem-09f3551a-e7b1-453e-8616-7e14c2540fca.html


Mamma mia non spaventarla. 

Quello era pazzo. Aveva già ucciso la  moglie ed è andato all'appuntamento  con l'amante.

Amante che poi lo ha smascherato registrando tutto d'accordo con i carabinieri. ...dovrà stare attenta se mai uscirà.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se lui non parla fa benissimo a parlare con lei. Più cose scopre  e più  capirà che lo deve lasciare.


Se l'altra sarà sincera. Forse in un secondo momento, quando sarà più lucida, le potrà parlare. 
Adesso, secondo me , ha solo bisogno di qualcuno che la aiuti ad allontanarsi e le dia supporto amichevole/psicologico.
E, a quanto dice, non ha amici che la possano sostenere. Ha solo la sorella.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda il caso di Lucia Manca e cerca di capire che un uomo con una personalità di quel tipo può fare di tutto.
> http://www.chilhavisto.rai.it/dl/clv/articolo/ContentItem-09f3551a-e7b1-453e-8616-7e14c2540fca.html





disincantata ha detto:


> Mamma mia non spaventarla.
> 
> Quello era pazzo. Aveva già ucciso la  moglie ed è andato all'appuntamento  con l'amante.
> 
> Amante che poi lo ha smascherato registrando tutto d'accordo con i carabinieri. ...dovrà stare attenta se mai uscirà.


Ma voi cosa guardate in tv?
Ma non è meglio fare un bel sudoku?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ma voi cosa guardate in tv?
> Ma non è meglio fare un bel sudoku?


Quelle che sono state ammazzate pensavano "Lui no".
Quando sono andati a intervistarlo, l'omicida di Lucia Manca (che non si faceva riprendere perché l'amante-fidanzata non lo vedesse e potesse continuare a raccontarle che era separato) diceva: "Siamo stati insieme 30 anni, 20 di matrimonio, mica 2 giorni!" facendo il disperato per la scomparsa della moglie, che aveva ammazzato e buttato sotto un cavalcavia.
Un bugiardo patologico o professionista, come volete chiamarlo, che conduce vite parallele è capace di tutto.
Ah all'amante-fidanzata diceva, indignato: "Ma che uomo di merda pensi che io sia?! Avrei voluto conoscere i tuoi figli se non fossi libero?!"


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Io vorrei sapere cosa hanno nella testa, cosa pensano di se stessi quelli che conducono queste vite parallele o anche i semplici traditori.
Ancora non l'ho capito.
Nella serie In treatament il marito (psicanalista e fa ridere perché lo psicanalista è messo peggio dei pazienti) dice alla moglie che l'ha tradito: "Come potevi andare con l'amante e poi tornare a casa e sederti a tavola con noi?" La risposta della moglie che lo accusa di non essersene accorto perché non l'ascoltava e non l'annusava è realistica ma non spiega nulla di cosa passi per la testa di quali giustificazioni si riesca a darsi.


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Treatment_(serie_televisiva_2013)


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2014)

Senza andare troppo lontano... hai presente le balle che ha raccontato all'universo mondo Oscar Giannino sui suoi titoli universitari ? Sono certa che lui credesse convintamente alle balle che raccontava. Non è sdoppiamento, è forza di convinzione.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Senza andare troppo lontano... hai presente le balle che ha raccontato all'universo mondo Oscar Giannino sui suoi titoli universitari ? Sono certa che lui credesse convintamente alle balle che raccontava. Non è sdoppiamento, è forza di convinzione.


Vabbè erano corsi all'estero a cui è difficile trovare la corrispondenza italiana.
Se si sta con uno che ha ammazzato la moglie stai con uno che è stato capace di ammazzare la madre dei suoi figli.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ma voi cosa guardate in tv?
> Ma non è meglio fare un bel sudoku?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelle che sono state ammazzate pensavano "Lui no".
> Quando sono andati a intervistarlo, l'omicida di Lucia Manca (che non si faceva riprendere perché l'amante-fidanzata non lo vedesse e potesse continuare a raccontarle che era separato) diceva: "Siamo stati insieme 30 anni, 20 di matrimonio, mica 2 giorni!" facendo il disperato per la scomparsa della moglie, che aveva ammazzato e buttato sotto un cavalcavia.
> Un bugiardo patologico o professionista, come volete chiamarlo, che conduce vite parallele è capace di tutto.
> Ah all'amante-fidanzata diceva, indignato: "Ma che uomo di merda pensi che io sia?! Avrei voluto conoscere i tuoi figli se non fossi libero?!"


Sì, ok, avevo capito! La mia era solo ironia!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, ok, avevo capito! La mia era solo ironia!


Mi hai fatto anche sorridere.
Ma sono preoccupata per Carol che non riesce a uscire da una situazione tremenda con un uomo bugiardo patologico.


----------



## Apollonia (25 Agosto 2014)

Carol… ti ho pensata in questi giorni… ci sei?


----------

